# NORCAR at the Gate 2011 summer series!



## sg1

Here's our summer schedule of racing.

Saturday nights; doors open at noon racing at 5:00.
Friday nights; doors open at 4:00 racing at 7:00

April:
8 BRP race
23 road race
30 oval race

May:
13 and 14 IRS oval race
21 road race


June:
4 road race
14 road practice ***added date***
25 road race ***changed from oval***

July:
9 oval race
16 1/18 oval race (2nd leg of the 1/18 triple crown)
23 road race

August:
5 road race
13 oval race
26 and 27 "EOS" (End of Summer) oval race

September:
10 and 11 test and tune weekend for the start of the "winter" series
17 and 18 Vegas Warm up race

October:
28, 29, and 30 Halloween Classic (1st leg of the Grand Slam series)
(We will be adding club races at a later time for October)


OTHERS RACES TO NOTE:

"1/18 Triple Crown Series"

June 11 Toledo
July 16 NORCAR at the Gate
August 19 Freddies


ROAD TRIP May 7 to TOLEDO (Their big race for the end on the season)


Race fees are:

20.00 first class
10.00 second class
5.00 third class and beyond

All kids/novice drivers are free.

onroad classes we run (but not limited to):

17.5 blinky 1/12
17.5 blinky rubber TC
17.5 boosted rubber TC
VTA
Mongrel
WGT
BRP 

oval classes we run (but not limited to):

17.5, open esc, closed rear end, spoiler
Spec Truck class
BRP (1/18 pancar)
Mini latemodel
Mini sprint


__________________


----------



## Chaz955i

Updates can also be found on Facebook. Just search N.O.R.C.A.R R/C Racing at the Gate.


----------



## Micro_Racer

should have a few BRP racers out to some of the dates!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Big oval track is ready for some BRP racers tomorrow - if you are interested!


----------



## Chaz955i

The Gate (now featuring HOT water and a clock) is hosting a road race Saturday the 21st. We will be running WGT, 12th, TC, VTA, BRP and Mongrel.

Could this be the debut of Bobby's new T3 '11? 
Will Micro_Racer's ultra smooth BRP style translate to the brutish WGT?
Will Steve M. be recovered enough to resume his racing career?

Be there to find out.........


----------



## mrbighead

We are having a fun raiser on may 28, for Bill. I will try to make it on the 21 to talk about it. See you then


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> We are having a fun raiser on may 28, for Bill. I will try to make it on the 21 to talk about it. See you then


Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## jar

I'm in for May 21, stock RT.


----------



## DMiz

Just picked up a TC3 and setting it up to run VTA or Mongrel,Couple of questions,At the Gate Are you guys using the 21.5 or 25.5 motors for VTA and what is the Desired FDR for either the VTA or Mongrel classes.


----------



## Lessen

The gate is running pretty close to VTA rules, so 25.5 motors it is. I'm reading that an FDR around 3.75 is good target for VTA class. FDR for mongrel is more open due to the nature of mongrel class. It's pretty much a "run what ya brung" field so different setups will yield different FDRs for any particular track layout.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Chaz955i said:


> The Gate (now featuring HOT water and a clock) is hosting a road race Saturday the 21st. We will be running WGT, 12th, TC, VTA, BRP and Mongrel.
> 
> Will Micro_Racer's ultra smooth BRP style translate to the brutish WGT?
> 
> Be there to find out.........


Well the WGT car is just about done...just need to balance, and tweak it!

as for the "ultra smooth" style, we will soon find out!


----------



## bobbyh808

Chaz955i said:


> The Gate (now featuring HOT water and a clock) is hosting a road race Saturday the 21st. We will be running WGT, 12th, TC, VTA, BRP and Mongrel.
> 
> Could this be the debut of Bobby's new T3 '11?
> Will Micro_Racer's ultra smooth BRP style translate to the brutish WGT?
> Will Steve M. be recovered enough to resume his racing career?
> 
> Be there to find out.........


Lol, could be.


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> I'm in for May 21, stock RT.


Nice, looks like there will be a few Losi's in the field. Maybe they need to start rethinking their on-road program? LOL


----------



## sg1

I beleve Mr. Seaballs will be joining the festivities....


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> I beleve Mr. Seaballs will be joining the festivities....


I will be there too.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I will be there too.


Seaballs will be happy!!

Will your wife be running VTA?


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Seaballs will be happy!!
> 
> Will your wife be running VTA?


Yes, is Joe going to be there?


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Yes, is Joe going to be there?


I think so


----------



## sg1

Willie,

I here the "boys" here are going to be running 13.5!!
You up for that?


----------



## reilly

Hey Wayne, 
Here is the info Willie was talking about. Some may know Bill Bridges from the original Toledeo track others from off-road if any of you can make it that would be great. Thanks. 

MSI Charity Race 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey everybody, I was informed yesterday that one of our fellow hobby enthusiasts has become ill and could use a little help from the hobby world. His name is Bill Bridges from Dirt Burners, I have never personally met him but whenever I hear of Dirt Burners, I hear his name brought up and he seems to be cared for by many people. This is going out to all racers, we will host a charity race on Saturday May 28th at 2pm, doors will open at 11am. The entry fee will be $20 (3 heats and a main), oval and on-road racing will both take place. There will be no trophy or points or anything on the line. We just want everyone to come out and have a good time and support a friend. $10 of each entry fee will go to Bill and his family. We will also have a 50/50 drawing which we will donate as well. There will be a donation box set up that day also. We will be serving lunch all day long and invite people to bring snacks and deserts. If you have any questions about the event please feel free to give us a call at the shop, 586-552-4425. If you are not a racer or won't be able to attend and would like to help out please let us know and we will make arrangements for you. We hope everyone can make it out to support Bill and his family.

On a side note, we will not race that Sunday (May 29th), which was scheduled to be the last day of our spring points series....We will be moving that race day to Sunday June 5th.

Thank You for your time and support,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Willie,
> 
> I here the "boys" here are going to be running 13.5!!
> You up for that?


Yes, see you Saturday.


----------



## mrbighead

Wayne,

I had a blast running 13.5, we got done late just got home at 1:30 for the next could be start earlier.


----------



## Lessen

I wouldn't mind starting the heats a bit earlier myself, unless it's backed up so folks who need to work Sats. can make it, then I understand.

Good racin' yesterday. My cars worked a ton better than the first time out. A little bit at a time 

Thanks to all with tips and pointers!


----------



## Lessen

Oh btw, thanks to all for the compliments on my gray TC body. Those are appreciated. Here a a few things I've done over the years and recently. The Baja 5SCT is my latest.








































































*
Baja 5SCT *http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=R2csFTr3efY


----------



## Chaz955i

Nice paint and nice driving yesterday. It is pretty amazing how quickly you are getting up to speed.


----------



## Lessen

Doesn't this guy race at The Gate?


----------



## bobbyh808

*Back Marker Bobby*

Willie, thanks for the help yesterday i've already started looking into those changes. Tell your wife her setup looked really good and that run she had going with Joe was sweet.


----------



## mrbighead

Bobby,
They do have one xray at the shop, I talk to Marc and told him you might be interested in buying it. Yesterday was fun can't wait until the next race. I hope you and Chuck can make it for next week fund raiser for Bill Bridges on Saturday. Doors open at 11:00 and racing starts at 2:00 there will also be free food which is a plus.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Wayne,
> 
> I had a blast running 13.5, we got done late just got home at 1:30 for the next could be start earlier.


Hey Willie,

I was thinking of doing 2 qualifiers and a main. Still starting at 5 for those that work or can't get there till then. That would shave approx. 1 1/2 hours off the program.

-Wayne


----------



## Lessen

That sounds good for me. Fortunately im able to get there early and take advantage of the open practice. Im ok with two qualifiers.


----------



## Chaz955i

Good day of racing Saturday. 

A big thanks to our friends from MI and PA for driving over. 

two heats of VTA. Wow, when is the last time that has happened?


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Hey Willie,
> 
> I was thinking of doing 2 qualifiers and a main. Still starting at 5 for those that work or can't get there till then. That would shave approx. 1 1/2 hours off the program.
> 
> -Wayne


Wanye,
That's fine with me for time we save you can work on my motors. LOL


----------



## dragrace

Hi Guys,


I would like to come over June 4 from Indy to help support "The Gate". What 1/12 classes would be ran.

Steve Dunn


----------



## sg1

Hey Steve,

The classes we typically run during the summer are:

1/12 17.5 blinky 
17.5 blinky TC rubber 
13.5 open esc TC rubber (Wise likes to whoop on Seaball)
VTA 
WGT (last week we ran blinky 13.5, but not manditory)
Novice BRP

If you want to run something other then 17.5 blinky 1/12 bring others with you 
With the current layout you don't need speed 



dragrace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I would like to come over June 4 from Indy to help support "The Gate". What 1/12 classes would be ran.
> 
> Steve Dunn


----------



## Mackin

Cmon over on the 4th and race. Bring that Miller guy with you.

chuck


----------



## dragrace

Sounds good. I will talk to Ken and see if I can get others to show up also...

Steve


----------



## Chaz955i

Steve, 
Wayne will put a 13.5 in his 12th to run with you guys. We may have a couple others who are willing to bump up to run with the big boys.

Later,
Chuck


----------



## Chaz955i

Racing at the Gate June 4th. VTA, 1/12th Scale, TC, WGT. Come get some action!!!


----------



## Lessen

Ill be there on the 4th. My VTA will be up to legal weight so hopefully Ill have a bit more grip.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Ill be there on the 4th. My VTA will be up to legal weight so hopefully Ill have a bit more grip.


Cool, see you there.


----------



## sg1

dragrace said:


> Sounds good. I will talk to Ken and see if I can get others to show up also...
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve,
My 1/12 isn't looking good right now...lol... I have a box of pieces parts, not sure if I'll be ready for the 4th. Just in case, you may want to bring a 17.5 along 
-Wayne


----------



## dragrace

sg1 said:


> Hey Steve,
> My 1/12 isn't looking good right now...lol... I have a box of pieces parts, not sure if I'll be ready for the 4th. Just in case, you may want to bring a 17.5 along
> -Wayne


Not going to make it tomorrow. I will try for the next one.

Steve Dunn


----------



## sg1

The 27 year streak has ended!!!

Seaball DOMINATED Chubbs all night long!!!

TQ and win!


----------



## Lessen

Lmao @ 27 year


----------



## sg1

*Schedule Update!!*

The 14th we will be having a Tuesday night practice.

also...

The 25th will be changed to a road race on the current layout!

The first post has been updated, also check it out on Facebook, keywork NORCAR RC


----------



## Chaz955i

*Road Racing at The Gate June 25th!!!*

Road Race at The Gate on June 25th. 

1/12th
WGT
VTA (we are expecting a big turnout for this class)
TC
BRP

Come over and get some action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lessen

Ill be there. VTA and TC of course  

Im still plannin on bringing the camera to shoot a little.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Ill be there. VTA and TC of course
> 
> Im still plannin on bringing the camera to shoot a little.


VTA and TC looking very competitive these days. The 25th is going to be fun.


----------



## Adam B

Is the 25th going to be 2 qualifiers and a main?


----------



## Lessen

Im relatively new but I would say more than likely. We've been running 3 QFRs lately, but if the VTA is large enough to require 2 heats Im guessing they may limit it to 2 QFRs.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Is the 25th going to be 2 qualifiers and a main?


It will depend on the # of people. With 4 or 5 heats we can run 3 and a main no problem. When we had 8 heats it was a longer night. We did manage to get done just before 10pm.


----------



## Lessen

Wow.. yeah 8 heats would be quite a bit. Hey Im down with more heats... gives me more time to photo.  just need the racers to make it happen. When was the last time it was that busy?


----------



## Adam B

I am trying to get a group from MI to come down the 25th. So, if you start to get an idea what the plan might be, please share.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I am trying to get a group from MI to come down the 25th. So, if you start to get an idea what the plan might be, please share.


Are schedule for racing is:
Doors open at noon, racing at 5.

If we get 8+ heats, 2 quals and a main
under 8 heats, 3 quals and a main.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Wow.. yeah 8 heats would be quite a bit. Hey Im down with more heats... gives me more time to photo.  just need the racers to make it happen. When was the last time it was that busy?


If I remember correctly, we had 8 heats 2 club races ago.


----------



## Lessen

Hmm. Either I wasn't there or time goes faster than I realize.  Sounds like we stand to have a good turnout though.Sweet!


----------



## Chaz955i

Done with three classes so what shall it be 1/12th or VTA?


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Done with three classes so what shall it be 1/12th or VTA?


Run VTA for fun, then work on your 1/12!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Run VTA for fun, then work on your 1/12!


Yes, but the rubber tire TC needs work also. VTA car needs the least work so it looks like all touring car for me.


----------



## Lessen

Don't you dare skip out of VTA. I'm trying to catch up to you dang it!

As cool as pan cars are I'm not sure if I would want to ever run 3 classes. That might be a bit overwhelming. I'm comfortable with 2 and the large turnouts will give me time to assist in other ways. I can't wait to shoot some photos! I should video the mains too! That would be sweet to post up!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Don't you dare skip out of VTA. I'm trying to catch up to you dang it!
> 
> As cool as pan cars are I'm not sure if I would want to ever run 3 classes. That might be a bit overwhelming. I'm comfortable with 2 and the large turnouts will give me time to assist in other ways. I can't wait to shoot some photos! I should video the mains too! That would be sweet to post up!


Due to popular demand my second class will be VTA. Yes three classes is a bit much for me. Once I get some decent setups maybe I will start playing with the 1/12 again but I'd at least like to get the TC as good as I can drive it. Until then the 1/12 can sit on the shelf. Not exactly like technology is going to pass it by. 

:tongue:


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Due to popular demand my second class will be VTA. Yes three classes is a bit much for me. Once I get some decent setups maybe I will start playing with the 1/12 again but I'd at least like to get the TC as good as I can drive it. Until then the 1/12 can sit on the shelf. Not exactly like technology is going to pass it by.
> 
> :tongue:


I better see that 1/12 scale out the 25th!!


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Due to popular demand my third class will be 1:12.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> I better see that 1/12 scale out the 25th!!


Well, I hope you bring yours because I only plan on running two classes and 1/12 isn't one of them.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Well, I hope you bring yours because I only plan on running two classes and 1/12 isn't one of them.


Maybe BRP as the 4th class?


----------



## Tread1

sg1 said:


> Maybe BRP as the 4th class?


 Ironman Jr?


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Maybe BRP as the 4th class?


In hindsight, not one of my wisest purchases although I hope we can get some guys to run some BRP road race style eventually.


----------



## sg1

Maybe you could bring your 1/12 and Tread1 can run it


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Maybe you could bring your 1/12 and Tread1 can run it


Tread won't lower himself to racing 1/12th. I'm still waiting for him to come out of retirement. It isn't the same without him in VTA.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Tread won't lower himself to racing 1/12th. I'm still waiting for him to come out of retirement. It isn't the same without him in VTA.


Chaz, I planning on come down on Saturday, if i don't have to work. I will be running VTA and TC.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chaz, I planning on come down on Saturday, if i don't have to work. I will be running VTA and TC.


Did you pick up a VTA or is the wife trusting you with her car? Hope you can make it Saturday.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Did you pick up a VTA or is the wife trusting you with her car? Hope you can make it Saturday.


 I'm taking it for the day, Julie have a open house on Saturday. I get off work at 7 am I hope to get some sleep before I leave the house.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I'm taking it for the day, Julie have a open house on Saturday. I get off work at 7 am I hope to get some sleep before I leave the house.


That's why we start at 5 
So Willie can get an hour of sleep!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

What kind of class turn outs are you guys getting?

Might get back into the on-road for a bit.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> What kind of class turn outs are you guys getting?
> 
> Might get back into the on-road for a bit.


VTA , WGT, 1/12 17.5 blinky, rubber TC 17.5 blinky
During the summer we get a full heat of each class, sometimes we get 2 heats of some classes. Typically 4-6 heats, a good night 8 heats.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> VTA , WGT, 1/12 17.5 blinky, rubber TC 17.5 blinky
> During the summer we get a full heat of each class, sometimes we get 2 heats of some classes. Typically 4-6 heats, a good night 8 heats.


17.5 blinky?? I assume stock motor equivalant brushless with sensors?

Might have to run up and check it out sometime.


----------



## Lessen

Blinky is non-adj. Esc or esc that can be set to non-adj. The speed control will blink to denote the timing Is not adjustable.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> 17.5 blinky?? I assume stock motor equivalant brushless with sensors?
> 
> Might have to run up and check it out sometime.


Like Lessen said..

It's "0" timing, no adjusting turbo or boost


----------



## Bigron

*17.5 Tc*

Hey Guys looking into getting back into racing 17.5 TC. What rubber tires do you recommend ? And are they sold at the gate ? Thanks for your help


----------



## Bigron

*VTA Class*

Sorry for the newbie post . What is needed to run in the VTA class. Batteries,tires,body. Thanks


----------



## Lessen

We run pretty closw to VTA specs. 

Www.usvintagetransam.com

Definitely want the proper esc , motor, tires and body. I don't think anybody here is running the figure and they generally do not tech but from experience the cars seem to like the additional weight.


----------



## Chaz955i

Bigron said:


> Hey Guys looking into getting back into racing 17.5 TC. What rubber tires do you recommend ? And are they sold at the gate ? Thanks for your help


Almost all our racers are running the Sweep Real Blue QST32. The tires have good grip and last a long time. Currently we have none in stock but they are available directly through Sweep. http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-QTS32-Real-Blue-Carpet-spec-pre-glued-tire-set-4_p_37.html

I ordered some last week and they ship very quickly. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Almost all our racers are running the Sweep Real Blue QST32. The tires have good grip and last a long time. Currently we have none in stock but they are available directly through Sweep. http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-QTS32-Real-Blue-Carpet-spec-pre-glued-tire-set-4_p_37.html
> 
> I ordered some last week and they ship very quickly. Let me know if you have any questions.


No wonder I feel like I'm starting to make progress. I've been running 28 shore tires. Oops!


----------



## sg1

*Racing Saturday!!*

For those of you who may be running late this Saturday, please shoot me a PM and I can get you put into the puter.

Racing will start at 5pm.

Food will be ready approx. 4pm 

Chuck will have some Italian sausages with peppers and onions in a nice red sauce 

See everyone there!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Any chance for a fine chianti and some fava beans?


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Any chance for a fine chianti and some fava beans?


Nope... you get what Chuck makes us....
If you want Fava Beans you'll have to bring them yourself!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigron said:


> Sorry for the newbie post . What is needed to run in the VTA class. Batteries,tires,body. Thanks


Hi Ron!

VTA body - popular ones are the HPI '68 Camaro, HPI Mustang, and the new Protoform Javelin.

TIres - HPI vintage tires. 31 mm rear, 26 mm fronts. HPI vintage rims.

Batteries - 2s LiPo.

Motor - Novak brushless 25.5 only

ESC - Novak Havoc, GTB, Speedpassion Citrix spec. We allow any ROAR spec ESC (no timing advance/boost/turbo).


----------



## old_dude

Thanks Joe:
It makes it a little easier knowing that my speedo is OK.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> No wonder I feel like I'm starting to make progress. I've been running 28 shore tires. Oops!


No rule on the tires for club racing. There was somewhat of a gentleman's agreement about a year or so ago to use a more or less "medium" compound tire to alleviate a potentially expensive cycle of tire experimentation. In the end the Sweep 32s seem to perform better than other company's offerings so most people are using them. Go ahead and use up your 28's.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Thanks Joe:
> It makes it a little easier knowing that my speedo is OK.


What? Are you considering joining the world of VTA?


----------



## CarbonJoe

He's vintage, so he might as well race vintage, I guess.

And by speedo, I hope he's referring to an ESC.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> No rule on the tires for club racing. There was somewhat of a gentleman's agreement about a year or so ago to use a more or less "medium" compound tire to alleviate a potentially expensive cycle of tire experimentation. In the end the Sweep 32s seem to perform better than other company's offerings so most people are using them. Go ahead and use up your 28's.


Hmmm, I guess I need to break out the Sorex 28s I still have.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Hmmm, I guess I need to break out the Sorex 28s I still have.


I'll raise you a set of Take-Off CS27's:tongue:


----------



## old_dude

I am considering that change.
I am having a hard time getting the tires, rims and motor from one source to save on shipping though.
I guess I should have used the term ESC.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> I am considering that change.
> I am having a hard time getting the tires, rims and motor from one source to save on shipping though.
> I guess I should have used the term ESC.


I didn't realize anybody outside of Novak sold the 25.5. John Peoples might be able to set you up with tires and rims. He normally has VTA stuff with him when he stops by. Not sure if he is planning on being at the track Saturday.


----------



## CarbonJoe

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...listic-Spec-VTA-Sensored-Brushless-Motor-255T (in stock) Tires and wheels in stock as well

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBGPK&P=SM (not in stock)

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=NOV3625V (in stock) Wheels and rear tires in stock


----------



## Adam B

My local hobby shop (MSI) has VTA rims, tires, and I think a Novak 25.5SS motor in stock. I am more than willing to deliver if you want to call and pay with a credit card. (586) 552-4425. Actually if anybody needs anything, call and see if he has it. I should be there at noon saturday.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> My local hobby shop (MSI) has VTA rims, tires, and I think a Novak 25.5SS motor in stock. I am more than willing to deliver if you want to call and pay with a credit card. (586) 552-4425. Actually if anybody needs anything, call and see if he has it. I should be there at noon saturday.


Thanks for the offer. We have a few things, but nothing really car specific.


----------



## old_dude

Question guys:
Novak has two VTA motors. Which one is the weapon of choice?

3425v or 3625v


----------



## CarbonJoe

The Ballistic, since it is rebuildable. The SS has a fixed sensor wire. And, if you ever decide to switch classes, all you have to do is change the stator for $35.


----------



## old_dude

Thanks Joe:
That is logical and what I expected.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> Thanks Joe:
> That is logical and what I expected.


"logical" = Vulcan = Star Trek


----------



## old_dude

Old Trekie.


----------



## CarbonJoe

I'm a doctor, not a zoo keeper.


----------



## Mackin

Logical, Joe? The guy that runs four classes.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> I'm a doctor, not a zoo keeper.


 Joe, what kind of doctor are you?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Dr. of Love... I've got the cure you're thinking of....

Calling Dr. Love!


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Dr. of Love... I've got the cure you're thinking of....
> 
> Calling Dr. Love!


Joe, 
How much for some love potion?


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Joe,
> How much for some love potion?


Which one? Love potion Number 8, or Love potion Number 9?


----------



## CarbonJoe

And if you have a fever, the only prescription is... more cowbell.


----------



## Chaz955i

*Racing at the Gate June 25th*

Hey Everybody, doors open at 12 noon racing at 5. Looks like we will have 17.5 blinky TC along with 13.5, 1/12th, WGT and VTA. 

bring it


----------



## Bigron

*Thanks*

Hey Guys thanks for the help. Im thinking of turning my xray 05 into VTA . Just need to change my ESC and buy a 25.5.


----------



## Chaz955i

Bigron said:


> Hey Guys thanks for the help. Im thinking of turning my xray 05 into VTA . Just need to change my ESC and buy a 25.5.


Excellent. Look forward to seeing you at the track.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Hey Everybody, doors open at 12 noon racing at 5. Looks like we will have 17.5 blinky TC along with 13.5, 1/12th, WGT and VTA.
> 
> bring it


Chaz, don't let Joe beat you, I have to work tomorrow so give him hard time for me. LOL


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Chaz, don't let Joe beat you, I have to work tomorrow so give him hard time for me. LOL


Here's what he has coming:


----------



## Lessen

Jeez.. different forum, same jokes... AND it was stolen! That's cheap Joe, cheap...


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Here's what he has coming:


Joe, show him what you are made of.


----------



## Lessen

Apparently a whole lot of red pixels...


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Apparently a whole lot of red pixels...


Ha ha!!


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Apparently a whole lot of red pixels...


Joe is the king of VTA for now. :wave:


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Joe is the king of VTA for now. :wave:


I think Joe is the king of more classes than that.

Sorry you can't make it. Maybe see you next round. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, too bad about that darn Sat. workin' Bighead.

C'mon Chuck, take the VTA throne.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Yeah, too bad about that darn Sat. workin' Bighead.
> 
> C'mon Chuck, take the VTA throne.


Did you guys let Joe win VTA again?


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Did you guys let Joe win VTA again?


Well, you might have to let him borrow your screen name cuz he's getting awfully confident as of late.... mrbigcarbonhead


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Well, you might have to let him borrow your screen name cuz he's getting awfully confident as of late.... mrbigcarbonhead


:freak: I'm going to try and make it July 9, tell Joe I'm coming for his title.


----------



## Lessen

I'll be out of town for the next race, but remember the 9th is back to oval and I hear they're planning to run VTA. Kinda sucks I'm gonna miss that. I had a couple ideas for setting up the VTA for lefty's too. My car definately likes the sweepers as opposed to the tight stuff as it is right now anyways.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> I'll be out of town for the next race, but remember the 9th is back to oval and I hear they're planning to run VTA. Kinda sucks I'm gonna miss that. I had a couple ideas for setting up the VTA for lefty's too. My car definately likes the sweepers as opposed to the tight stuff as it is right now anyways.


 Lessen, yes its oval on July 9 you save me a trip. So i guess I will have to do it on July 28 then.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Lessen, yes its oval on July 9 you save me a trip. So i guess I will have to do it on July 28 then.


Cool, See you in July!


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Cool, See you in July!


Sounds good!


----------



## Adam B

July road race is the 23rd right?


----------



## Chaz955i

Yes, it is on the 23rd. Hope you can make it.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Yes, it is on the 23rd. Hope you can make it.


I will be there if i don't have to work. So did Joe beat you in 17.5 also?


----------



## Adam B

mrbighead said:


> I will be there if i don't have to work.


This working thing keeps getting in the way of good times.


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> So did Joe beat you in 17.5 also?


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


>


I hear you got the big head now, I think a few MI guys can fix it for you.Lmao


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I hear you got the big head now, I think a few MI guys can fix it for you.Lmao


Oh please do... even the rookies are beginning to roll their eyes... 

He's like the Wise of 17.5.. except he gets past lap 3 in the main.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> So did Joe beat you in 17.5 also?


Yes, he smoked me in VTA and 17.5 TC. The TC6 is working really good right now. I lack the talent to drive it effectively although I am good at launching it off the track.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Yes, he smoked me in VTA and 17.5 TC. The TC6 is working really good right now. I lack the talent to drive it effectively although I am good at launching it off the track.


Joe is going down, I wish I had the skills to beat him .lol
Are you still running sweeps or did you switch tires? I been working on Saturdays not playing with rc cars as much. But MSI has a new layout today , i will be there 3 times this week. You need to make a trip up Dave and Mike are the two fast guys with TC6 they would be glad to help you out.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> I am good at launching it off the track.


Yes you do, and I have proof!


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Joe is going down, I wish I had the skills to beat him .lol
> Are you still running sweeps or did you switch tires? I been working on Saturdays not playing with rc cars as much. But MSI has a new layout today , i will be there 3 times this week. You need to make a trip up Dave and Mike are the two fast guys with TC6 they would be glad to help you out.


Actually I made some changes to the car, including running the Sweep tires and it is much, much faster as well as easy to drive. Aside from some ESC issues my wounds are mainly self inflicted. 

Yeah, I'd like to head up to MSI again. I was up there for the anniversay race last year and had a great time. You guys have a really good program up there.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Yes you do, and I have proof!


oh no


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> I lack the talent to drive it effectively although I am good at launching it off the track.





Lessen said:


> Yes you do, and I have proof!





Chaz955i said:


> oh no


----------



## Chaz955i

Ha ha. There was nobody even close. This one is all on me.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


>


and unlike those Duke boys I didn't need a magically appearing dirt mound to catch air.


----------



## Chaz955i

*Oval Racing on the 9th*

Hey All, we will be running an oval race this Saturday. VTA cars are welcome and are a blast to run on this style layout. Doors open at 12. Racing at 5.


----------



## Lessen

Ya'll have fun. It's a shame I'm missing VTA oval. I'll be out on the 16th though with my Slider and anything else I have that ya'll will be running


----------



## CarbonJoe

Oval Racing this Saturday at the Gate!

1/18 BRP
1/18 Mini Late Model/Slider
1/10 Pancar
1/10 VTA/Mongrel (basically any car - we'll set a break out time)

Doors open at 12 noon, Racing starts at 5pm.


----------



## Chaz955i

In for 3100 BRP and VTA


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> In for 3100 BRP and VTA


Ditto.


----------



## old_dude

1/10 Pan and Mini Late (if someone else shows up).


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> 1/10 Pan and Mini Late (if someone else shows up).


Is this a challenge??


----------



## AE Racer

Is the BRP rental car avaliable this Saturday or any other cars to rent? Also what is the rental fee? What do I need to bring?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## whynot

Hey guys I have 2 brand new BRP raptors with esc on rctech forsale if anyone is interested


----------



## sg1

AE Racer said:


> Is the BRP rental car avaliable this Saturday or any other cars to rent? Also what is the rental fee? What do I need to bring?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Jeff,

You can run my car 
I don't have much time to race when I'm announcing.

-Wayne


----------



## old_dude

Come on and race Jeff. I think you will enjoy running Wayne's little rocket. Also there should be a great car show in the parking lot.


----------



## AE Racer

Okay cool:thumbsup: Sounds like fun and thanks Wayne for the loaner! When does all the excitement start? I think i read gates open at noon? Racing at 5?

Jeff


----------



## sg1

AE Racer said:


> Okay cool:thumbsup: Sounds like fun and thanks Wayne for the loaner! When does all the excitement start? I think i read gates open at noon? Racing at 5?
> 
> Jeff


Correct, open at noon and racing at 5.
I'll be there getting things ready at noon if you want to come and practice.


----------



## AE Racer

sg1 said:


> Correct, open at noon and racing at 5.
> I'll be there getting things ready at noon if you want to come and practice.


Cool see you on Saturday and Thanks again.


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> Cool see you on Saturday and Thanks again.



Nice job today. Hope to see you at The Gate again. :thumbsup:


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Nice job today. Hope to see you at The Gate again. :thumbsup:


Thanks:thumbsup: That was alot of fun and I'll be back soon. Thanks again Wayne for the car and everyone else for the hospitality.

Jeff


----------



## old_dude

Great to have you there Jeff. I know you were racing hard I could see the concentration while you were running. Of course having two nearly identical paint jobs on the track at once will do that to you.


----------



## cheeks

I had a good time for my first on road race. Hope to race again soon may be a while before i can get my own car. Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## AE Racer

cheeks said:


> I had a good time for my first on road race. Hope to race again soon may be a while before i can get my own car. Thanks for all the help everyone


You were really getting the hang of it more and more as the day progressed.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ready to Run oval LiPo - Brushless BRP's for $200! (no charger)
The kit includes:
1. DSM Radio
2. 3100 Kv brushless motor
3. Hobbywing 25A ESC
4. BRP Oval Chassis and race tires

Everything you need to run in the LiPo Class!!!

Add a LiPo charger, and complete kit is $260.....


----------



## AE Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> Ready to Run oval LiPo - Brushless BRP's for $200! (no charger)
> The kit includes:
> 1. DSM Radio
> 2. 3100 Kv brushless motor
> 3. Hobbywing 25A ESC
> 4. BRP Oval Chassis and race tires
> 
> Everything you need to run in the LiPo Class!!!
> 
> Add a LiPo charger, and complete kit is $260.....


I'm interested but need to sell something before I can get one. I'll let you know when I'm ready:thumbsup:

By the way great running with you yesterday,
Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

cheeks said:


> I had a good time for my first on road race. Hope to race again soon may be a while before i can get my own car. Thanks for all the help everyone


Nice job yesterday. Hope you can make it out again. VTA on the road course is a blast.


----------



## Micro_Racer

AE Racer said:


> I'm interested but need to sell something before I can get one. I'll let you know when I'm ready:thumbsup:
> 
> By the way great running with you yesterday,
> Jeff


Cool - you will be very happy with this simple yet tunable car!


----------



## AE Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool - you will be very happy with this simple yet tunable car!


Yes they are sweet little cars. Gerber's is a rocket

Jeff


----------



## sg1

This Saturday, doors open at noon racing at 5!

The track will be small, fast, and fun


----------



## sg1

sg1 said:


> This Saturday, doors open at noon racing at 5!
> 
> The track will be small, fast, and fun


It sounded like I was describing Goetz...


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> It sounded like I was describing Goetz...


Ha ha.

Hopefully Castle has a speed controller in the mail early this week. I don't want to miss this race.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Hopefully Castle has a speed controller in the mail early this week. I don't want to miss this race.


Your 1/12 has a ESC in it, you can run that class


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Your 1/12 has a ESC in it, you can run that class


Yay Castle. New speedo sitting on my porch when I got home. Awesome customer service Castle Creations.

Touring and VTA for me Mister.


----------



## OvalAlston

How has your turn out been for 17.5 stock. A couple of MSI guys might make it down this weekend.


----------



## sg1

OvalAlston said:


> How has your turn out been for 17.5 stock. A couple of MSI guys might make it down this weekend.


For 17.5 TC, usually a heat of guys. On a good day 2 heats.
For 17.5 1/12, same as above


----------



## Chaz955i

Saturday the 23rd: 


One word: SEABALL


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Saturday the 23rd:
> 
> 
> One word: SEABALL


He's running 13.5 blinky, as is Mr. Wise.


----------



## OvalAlston

So u guys have 13.5 stock swell what is the turnout like for that.


----------



## CarbonJoe

OvalAlston said:


> So u guys have 13.5 stock swell what is the turnout like for that.


Mr. Goetz and Mr. Wise.


----------



## NEEK20

any pics of the layout for this weekend?


----------



## Lessen

I think they are converting it from oval today.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Track is an interesting road course - with dots 
should be fun....


----------



## sg1

Track is ready 

It's going to be fun 

Some lanes are 8', some are 5ish, maybe 

Dots are good!!


----------



## AE Racer

Crawler just sold on E-bay:thumbsup: I didn't get enough to buy the rtr so this is what I need....
Brp LTO...guessing from Bud
3100 Motor...Bud too??
HobbyWing ESC...HobbyPartz???
2-cell Lipo...which one???...From where????...HobbyPartz again..

I will buy all this stuff at the Gate if anyone has it for sale:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## SlaminRC17

What is usually a bigger class, WGT, or 1/12? Looking to run some on-road this winter, just dont know what is a more popular class... I am planning to come spectate some this Sat. 

Thanx, Kevin


----------



## sg1

SlaminRC17 said:


> What is usually a bigger class, WGT, or 1/12? Looking to run some on-road this winter, just dont know what is a more popular class... I am planning to come spectate some this Sat.
> 
> Thanx, Kevin


At the beginning of summer WGT was more popular, right now 1/12 gets a few more guys.
VTA may be the biggest class right now.
When September/October rolls around, WGT and 1/12 will pick up more with people practicing for Vegas, Holloween Classic, and US Indoor champs


----------



## sg1

Bud has the rolling chassis and body.
Micro has the lipo, motor, and possibly esc too.




AE Racer said:


> Crawler just sold on E-bay:thumbsup: I didn't get enough to buy the rtr so this is what I need....
> Brp LTO...guessing from Bud
> 3100 Motor...Bud too??
> HobbyWing ESC...HobbyPartz???
> 2-cell Lipo...which one???...From where????...HobbyPartz again..
> 
> I will buy all this stuff at the Gate if anyone has it for sale:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Track is ready
> 
> It's going to be fun
> 
> Some lanes are 8', some are 5ish, maybe
> 
> Dots are good!!


Sounds like a fun track. Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## sg1

chaz955i said:


> sounds like a fun track. Looking forward to saturday.


1/12


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> 1/12


for some. :thumbsup:


----------



## starrx

i think imma come..we race outdoors on sat but in might rain & be tooo hott...so what classes y'all run...17.5blinky & vta 25.5?? & do y'all have a/c?? hope to see y'all sat around 3pm.....thanks


----------



## sg1

starrx said:


> i think imma come..we race outdoors on sat but in might rain & be tooo hott...so what classes y'all run...17.5blinky & vta 25.5?? & do y'all have a/c?? hope to see y'all sat around 3pm.....thanks


The forcast is rain and upper 80's to low 90's.
We run:
TC rubber 17.5 blinky
TC rubber 13.5 blinky
VTA 25.5
WGT
1/12 17.5 blinky

We have A/C, but don't run alot.
Maybe for a while in the morning, then just the fan is on the circulate the air.


----------



## Tito B

i wanna run 1/12!


----------



## sg1

Tito B said:


> i wanna run 1/12!


Just do it!


----------



## Chaz955i

In for TC and VTA. Going to be a fun day.


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> The forcast is rain and upper 80's to low 90's.
> We run:
> TC rubber 17.5 blinky
> TC rubber 13.5 blinky
> VTA 25.5
> WGT
> 1/12 17.5 blinky
> 
> We have A/C, but don't run alot.
> Maybe for a while in the morning, then just the fan is on the circulate the air.


Don't be afraid, it looks like a fun track 
Do you plan on coming down this saturday?
-Wayne
I planning on come down if my son dont change his mine.


----------



## starrx

sg1 said:


> The forcast is rain and upper 80's to low 90's.
> We run:
> TC rubber 17.5 blinky
> TC rubber 13.5 blinky
> VTA 25.5
> WGT
> 1/12 17.5 blinky
> 
> We have A/C, but don't run alot.
> Maybe for a while in the morning, then just the fan is on the circulate the air.


thanks for the info


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Don't be afraid, it looks like a fun track
> Do you plan on coming down this saturday?
> -Wayne
> I planning on come down if my son dont change his mine.


Hopefully we see you tomorrow.
I know Goetz has been missing you....


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> 1/12





sg1 said:


> Hopefully we see you tomorrow.
> I know Goetz has been missing you....


Goetz, need to find a new back marker to hit besides me.
Joe, have that VTA car ready.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Goetz, need to find a new back marker to hit besides me.
> Joe, have that VTA car ready.


Joe is always ready, he doesn't work on his stuff


----------



## mrbighead

Sounds like my wife.lol


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Sounds like my wife.lol


Joe = your wife................


----------



## AE Racer

I'll be out around 1pm for a little while to pick up my new car! Steve Miller made me a deal on his BRP that I couldn't resist:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

Excellent day of racing. Thanks everyone for coming out and racing at The Gate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I really enjoyed the challenging, yet fun track. It wasn't all a out the tallest having the tallest gear or the most timing and boost, it was about your ability to set your car up and drive! The "dots" were a fun addition to the racing! I hope this track gets another race day!


----------



## AE Racer

Is it okay if I run a LRP speedo in my VTA? I checked the VTA website and it lists a couple of LRP esc's as legal but the one I have is not on the list. It is a older one, made in 2007 and says it will run either brushed or brushless motors. Part # 80700. 
If not I can pull the GTB out of my B4.1
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> Is it okay if I run a LRP speedo in my VTA? I checked the VTA website and it lists a couple of LRP esc's as legal but the one I have is not on the list. It is a older one, made in 2007 and says it will run either brushed or brushless motors. Part # 80700.
> If not I can pull the GTB out of my B4.1
> Thanks,
> Jeff


As long as it has a mode where is has no timing advance/boost/turbo it's good to go. I don't think any ESCs from that year had those features.


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> As long as it has a mode where is has no timing advance/boost/turbo it's good to go. I don't think any ESCs from that year had those features.


Didn't think one that old would, thanks Joe. Also I'm looking for a Novak 25.5 if anyone has a spare they want to sell let me know.

Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> I'm looking for a Novak 25.5 if anyone has a spare they want to sell let me know.
> 
> Jeff


Your best bet is either AMain, Stormer, or Novak directly. Or, if you have a Novak Ballistic (or know someone that smoked one), you can buy a 25.5 stator for $35 - $40.


----------



## Mackin

Loved the track the other night. I had a lot of fun. Looking forward to the next one!

chuck


----------



## DMiz

Picked up a T3R at a good price,probably will convert it over to my VTA for now,any upgrades or setup tips to get me started would be appreciated.Thanks Dave.


----------



## CarbonJoe

DMiz said:


> Picked up a T3R at a good price,probably will convert it over to my VTA for now,any upgrades or setup tips to get me started would be appreciated.Thanks Dave.


Your best bet is to go to http://www.teamxray.com/xforum/xsheets.php and look for T3 and T3R setup sheets.


----------



## Chaz955i

8/5 it is on. Be there..............................:dude:


----------



## Lessen

Only two QFRs I see. Program getting a bit long?

Ahh... Friday night... duh.


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> 8/5 it is on. Be there..............................:dude:


I'll be there with the new BRP! Won't be there till around 5:30 though.

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

One week away...start getting ready :dude:


----------



## Tread1

Guys I've decided to spend more time at the shooting range where I can pick my times to relax.I will be selling off everything starting with my cars and parts.Once those sell I will be selling everything else,tools,chargers,bags.If you know anyone wanting anything get ahold of me with offers.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Tread1 said:


> Guys I've decided to spend more time at the shooting range where I can pick my times to relax.I will be selling off everything starting with my cars and parts.Once those sell I will be selling everything else,tools,chargers,bags.If you know anyone wanting anything get ahold of me with offers.


----------



## AE Racer

Tread1 said:


> Guys I've decided to spend more time at the shooting range where I can pick my times to relax.I will be selling off everything starting with my cars and parts.Once those sell I will be selling everything else,tools,chargers,bags.If you know anyone wanting anything get ahold of me with offers.


Tread1........YGPM


----------



## cheeks

i may be able to come out friday for my second time ever but i do not have anything to run. I used steve millers vta but he may have sold it. Does anyone have one i could use for the night if i can go.


----------



## sg1

cheeks said:


> i may be able to come out friday for my second time ever but i do not have anything to run. I used steve millers vta but he may have sold it. Does anyone have one i could use for the night if i can go.


Steve has 2 cars, I'm sure 1 will be available


----------



## Chaz955i

In for TC and VTA. Will likely bring both the 1/18th scales in case anyone else does. The XRay M18 is up and running. :tongue:


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> The XRay M18 is up and running. :tongue:


SOAB! I used to have one of those too. Sold it locally. I think he wanted to race it.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> SOAB! I used to have one of those too. Sold it locally. I think he wanted to race it.


Yes, I found one on RCTech that was very inexpensive so took a shot. Interesting little car and should be a rocket. If it sucks I won't lose much money on the deal.


----------



## Lessen

What are you running in it?


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> What are you running in it?


The plan is to go to the East Cost 1/18th Championships and I wanted to run more than just the pan car/BRP class. Locally, aside from Wayne and some guys that race in Toledo I don't know of anyone else running these. We are running some BRP road races this fall/ winter so I'm hoping if we can get a handful of people with these cars maybe the BRP folks will let us run a 1/18th 4wd class at their races.


----------



## Lessen

Cool. It's too bad 1:18 TC didn't really catch on. The M18 is a nice little car. I thought it was very well built. I wish I still had that ride.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Cool. It's too bad 1:18 TC didn't really catch on. The M18 is a nice little car. I thought it was very well built. I wish I still had that ride.


It is an interesting and unique layout. That is for sure. Hopefully it isn't too hard to get a setup into it. Nice to have a race car that you can put on the track and enjoy. 

To your first question which I didn't answer. Currently running a 6800 KV motor powered by a Mamba Micro Pro ESC. The motor will likely change to whatever is being used at the East Coast race.


----------



## Chaz955i

Racing tonight at The Gate. It's on...................


----------



## Mackin

I'm there!


----------



## Chaz955i

Great day at the track Friday night. Thanks to everyone who came out to race. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Now it is time for the big oval. 

Saturday night under the lights with a car show!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

I might have found a TC3 for the VTA class. What all do I need for motor and speed controls. Remember I want to do this on the cheap side. Hobbypartz have anything anyone using? 
Thanks
Tang


----------



## CarbonJoe

TangTester said:


> I might have found a TC3 for the VTA class. What all do I need for motor and speed controls. Remember I want to do this on the cheap side. Hobbypartz have anything anyone using?
> Thanks
> Tang


Novak 25.5, either the Ballistic or SS Pro models. Cheap ROAR Spec ESC (no timing advance, boost, or turbo allowed). Not sure on the Hobbypartz ESCs for 1/10 scale. I'm sure one of the EzRun or Hobbywing ESCs would work, as long as the above limitation is met.


----------



## Chaz955i

TangTester said:


> I might have found a TC3 for the VTA class. What all do I need for motor and speed controls. Remember I want to do this on the cheap side. Hobbypartz have anything anyone using?
> Thanks
> Tang


You can get the speed control and motor direct from Novak for around $100. I don't know of anyone else currently making a 25.5 motor. You will need the HPI VTA tires and rims. The fronts are 26mm wide and the rears 31mm. Amain hobbies normally has these in stock. I get my bodies off of ebay.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> I don't know of anyone else currently making a 25.5 motor.


Viper R/C makes a 25.5 but USVTA specifically mandates Novak motors.

I had planned for oval this weekend but I'm stuck without a car (1:1)so I'm missing out yet again. Probably gonna skip the EOS oval race too just because I'm trying to save for some other pit/race gear.

Considering an RC10R5 for Christmas this year.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Viper R/C makes a 25.5 but USVTA specifically mandates Novak motors.
> 
> I had planned for oval this weekend but I'm stuck without a car (1:1)so I'm missing out yet again. Probably gonna skip the EOS oval race too just because I'm trying to save for some other pit/race gear.
> 
> Considering an RC10R5 for Christmas this year.


Consider the CRC. Everybody runs one and they are less expensive. That is unless you want to develop your own setups.


----------



## Lessen

I've looked closely at both. I kinda like some of the design principles of the AE a bit more.

Which class is most popular 17.5 or 13.5? I think I'd rather run 13.5 for an oval car. I think I can handle the speed when there's only 2 turns 

Any downsides to either class. What about truck?


----------



## Mackin

Tang, I have a new Novak speeder if your interested. Cheap! Let me know.


----------



## TangTester

Mackin said:


> Tang, I have a new Novak speeder if your interested. Cheap! Let me know.


 I am interested send me a pm with a price. Is that what you are running in yours? I need to find a motor.


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> I've looked closely at both. I kinda like some of the design principles of the AE a bit more.
> 
> Which class is most popular 17.5 or 13.5? I think I'd rather run 13.5 for an oval car. I think I can handle the speed when there's only 2 turns
> 
> Any downsides to either class. What about truck?


The truck class is where most of us are heading. Spec tires, spec battery and no boost. It makes for a lot more fun when you are not messing with those items.


----------



## Chaz955i

Racers, our on-road points series will be starting up in September. Get those cars ready and come out and race.

full schedule and class rules are available at:

NORCARRACING.com


----------



## AE Racer

Hello everyone,
Surgery went well yesterday. Sore and tired today but looking forward to picking up a transmitter again soon.

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> Hello everyone,
> Surgery went well yesterday. Sore and tired today but looking forward to picking up a transmitter again soon.
> 
> Jeff


Good to hear. Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## Mackin

Heal up quick and get back to racing. That will make you feel better.

chuck


----------



## old_dude

Good to hear everything went well. Each time I had an elbow operated on I felt better in the recovery room than I had felt in a couple of years. I hope your wrists feel like that too.


----------



## AE Racer

old_dude said:


> Good to hear everything went well. Each time I had an elbow operated on I felt better in the recovery room than I had felt in a couple of years. I hope your wrists feel like that too.


The numbness in the fingers is gone so that's a good sign


----------



## AE Racer

I'm looking for a good gearing setup for VTA at the Gate. I have a 87 tooth spur 48 pitch.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

Around 3.75 FDR. Since we're indoors on carpet, almost everyone runs 64 pitch gears.


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Around 3.75 FDR. Since we're indoors on carpet, almost everyone runs 64 pitch gears.



Thanks Joe. The TC5 came with a 48 pitch so that is what I was going to use. What is the advantage to a 64 pitch over a 48? I can change the 48 out if need be.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

In theory, better mesh. In reality, less noise, finer resolution for gearing changes, availability of pinions/spurs since every other indoor class runs 64 pitch.


----------



## AE Racer

Thanks again Joe. Been doing a little reading about it. When I ran VTA in 2008 I drove a RDX and it had 64 pitch gearing. That is why I was surprised to see the new car has a 48 pitch in it. Trying to find a chart now that will give me the info I need to get the right gearing.
I should be getting the motor in the next couple of weeks then putting the car together after that. Of course my wrists will let me know when I can return to wrenching.


----------



## CarbonJoe

On my Xray t2'007, I'm running spur 96, pinion 43, IDR 1.7, for an FDR of 3.79
(96/43) * 1.7 = 3.79


----------



## Lessen

Will this help?

http://www.arroyoc.com/index.cfm?fu...tio&Type=Gear&Plot=mid&increment=1&ispdf=true


----------



## AE Racer

Lessen said:


> Will this help?
> 
> http://www.arroyoc.com/index.cfm?fu...tio&Type=Gear&Plot=mid&increment=1&ispdf=true


Yes thanks!


----------



## AE Racer

Alright VTA guys. What is the body of choice in the class? I'm leaning towards ths Hpi 68 Camaro but wonder about the others. I want a body that will hold up as well as it performs.
My second choice right now is the Hpi 66 Mustang coupe.

Thanks,
Jeff

P.S. I have the Hpi 70 Cuda body right now. It's beat up but usable.


----------



## AE Racer

Mackin's AMC body looked cool too:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Well, my Cuda got beat up pretty good, but that's my fault from my bad habit of pressing too hard with the xacto. Drywall mesh tape and E6000 has done it very well though. The camaro seems to be the most popular followed by the mustang. I prefer Mopars from that era so my next skin will be the Challenger.

Agreed. Mackin's car DOES look cool as heck.


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> Alright VTA guys. What is the body of choice in the class? I'm leaning towards ths Hpi 68 Camaro but wonder about the others. I want a body that will hold up as well as it performs.
> My second choice right now is the Hpi 66 Mustang coupe.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff
> 
> P.S. I have the Hpi 70 Cuda body right now. It's beat up but usable.


Hey Jeff,
I can only speak for the Camaro but if you do go that route I strongly suggest reinforcing the front clip with drywall tape and shoe goo prior to hitting the track. The front will split between the headlight shells and fenders. Aside from that the body has held up well. Good luck with whatever you choose and see you at the track.

Later,
Chuck


----------



## AE Racer

Now leaning towards the protoform J71 body. I'm thinking british racing green with black trim or bright red with white trim. Does anyone know where I can get the white circle decals that only seem to come with the Camaro body?

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> Now leaning towards the protoform J71 body. I'm thinking british racing green with black trim or bright red with white trim. Does anyone know where I can get the white circle decals that only seem to come with the Camaro body?
> 
> Jeff


Talk to Brian Wedge. He has a vinyl cutter and could probably make some. I'm not sure who sells them separately.


----------



## old_dude

Guys:
If you have a color printer you can buy adhesive backed ink jet vinyl. You just do your design and print it. It is available in white and clear. But a warning, the inkjet inks are typically not waterproof. Also they are not very solid so when using the clear you need to keep in mind what the background is going to be.


----------



## Lessen

Its probably easiest to just paint the circle when you spray the body, IMO.


----------



## AE Racer

All good ideas! Thanks guys. Man is this sitting around the house killing me. SO BORED

Jeff


----------



## old_dude

Jeff:
Why don't you visit us at the Gate this Saturday. It looks like we will have a good crowd for the EOS race.


----------



## AE Racer

old_dude said:


> Jeff:
> Why don't you visit us at the Gate this Saturday. It looks like we will have a good crowd for the EOS race.


That's the plan Ron. Going to bring the BRP to have Gerber look at it. Thinking of maybe changing a few things and putting new front tires on it.

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

Well I decided on the Camaro body. Should be here in a week or so. Fixed up the Cuda body till I paint and finish the Camaro. Still waiting on the rest of my money to clear Paypal then the motor's next.
Not sure if I'll be out tommorrow, have to see if I can shift my Jeep without pain. If I can I'll make the drive up:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> Not sure if I'll be out tommorrow, have to see if I can shift my Jeep without pain. If I can I'll make the drive up:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


That's what Advil is for. :thumbsup:

My Mom just had her hip replaced Tuesday and is home already. :freak:


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> That's what Advil is for. :thumbsup:
> 
> My Mom just had her hip replaced Tuesday and is home already. :freak:


Yea it's amazing how quickly they send you home nowadays.


----------



## old_dude

A great race at the Gate yesterday. I was fantastic to see a nearly full house in the month of August.
Congrats to the winners.
Next up On-Road in two weeks with a "Test and Tune" the day before. Racers bring out your toys.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Don't forget the How-To Clinic on Sept. 21st!

Schedule here: http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule-Entry-Forms


----------



## AE Racer

Sorry fellas I was planning on stoping by yesterday but the better half had other plans I'm going to try the make the next one on the 11th if the Doctor clears me to race. I go to see him on Tuesday.

Jeff


----------



## old_dude

Good luck with the doc Jeff. I was in you situation a couple of times and you just die to get back racing.


----------



## ML23

Think im gonna get out the 1/12 and come play. Any one have an extra esc they wanna get rid of?

DRUNKMIKE.


----------



## AE Racer

old_dude said:


> Good luck with the doc Jeff. I was in you situation a couple of times and you just die to get back racing.


Thanks Ron:thumbsup: Fingers are crossed.


----------



## AE Racer

ML23 said:


> Think im gonna get out the 1/12 and come play. Any one have an extra esc they wanna get rid of?
> 
> DRUNKMIKE.


Wow a DrunkMIke spotting:wave: I was beginning to wonder if you were still alive...LOL. Hope to see you soon buddy.

Jeff
(The former Kyosho Racer) just in case you don't reconize my new handle


----------



## Chaz955i

ML23 said:


> Think im gonna get out the 1/12 and come play. Any one have an extra esc they wanna get rid of?
> 
> DRUNKMIKE.


I think Mr. Mackin has an extra ESC he was thinking about selling. I'm not positive what model it is.


----------



## ML23

Hey Jeff. Hows it goin. What classes u runing now.


----------



## AE Racer

ML23 said:


> Hey Jeff. Hows it goin. What classes u runing now.


Hey Mike,
I have a BRP road raptor and am finishing up a TC5 for VTA just need a motor for it. I'll have the money for the motor by Sunday then I can order it.

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

Good news the Doc released me to do light duty next week at work. I don't do much light duty but we'll see what I can do. After 4 weeks I should be completely released. Also got Paypal to release my money so the VTA motor has been ordered. I'm going to do everything I can to get to the Sept 11th points race.:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

Isn't racing considered "light duty"?


----------



## Mackin

Not at The Gate!


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Isn't racing considered "light duty"?


Not the way I drive...LOL


----------



## chuck_thehammer

Will there be racing this Saturday at the Gate? September 3 and what time will it start?
I might come and check you guys out...and see what classes look good.


----------



## Chaz955i

chuck_thehammer said:


> Will there be racing this Saturday at the Gate? September 3 and what time will it start?
> I might come and check you guys out...and see what classes look good.



The next race will be September 11. We will also be running a test and tune on the 10th if you would like to come out and get some practice. Our full schedule and class information can be found at norcarracing.com.

Hope you can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> The next race will be September 11. We will also be running a test and tune on the 10th if you would like to come out and get some practice. Our full schedule and class information can be found at norcarracing.com.
> 
> Hope you can make it. :thumbsup:


I think I might make it down on September 11, just to see Joe.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

Operator error...I went to the Norcar website and only seen the entry form pull down...got it figured out now...
Thanks..


----------



## CarbonJoe

chuck_thehammer said:


> Will there be racing this Saturday at the Gate? September 3 and what time will it start?
> I might come and check you guys out...and see what classes look good.


Nope. Next event is the "Test and Tune" on Sept. 10th, followed by the first club race of the fall season on Sept. 11th.

Schedule here: http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule-Entry-Forms


----------



## AE Racer

Well I got the 25.5 in today and it only works for a second then cuts out and gets warm quick. So it's off to A-main tommorrow for a replacement. Hope to get the second one in time for the 11th points race. If not I'll only have the brp with me.

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

Droping it off at the post office in the am shipped Priority mail. A-main said if they get it by weds they should get the replacement to me in time. Fingers crossed


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> Well I got the 25.5 in today and it only works for a second then cuts out and gets warm quick. So it's off to A-main tommorrow for a replacement. Hope to get the second one in time for the 11th points race. If not I'll only have the brp with me.
> 
> Jeff


Stupid question, but were all the phases wired correctly? Is it a known good ESC?


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Stupid question, but were all the phases wired correctly? Is it a known good ESC?


ABC were wired to ABC and it was tried on 2 good esc's. Also grabbed a 21.5 out of my motor box and it works perfect on my GTB. Tried the 25.5 on the GTB and the LRP. It acted the same on both esc's.


----------



## AE Racer

It's really strange Joe. It runs for a second when it was first turned on then nothing. Kinda jerks forward then stops.


----------



## Lessen

AE Racer said:


> Droping it off at the post office in the am shipped Priority mail. A-main said if they get it by weds they should get the replacement to me in time. Fingers crossed


Sat., Mon., Tues., Wed. I'm positive they'll have it by Wed. Probably by Tues via Priority. The extra day could be helpful. Shipping back on Wed. I'm sure you'd get it by Sat. if they return Priority.


----------



## AE Racer

Lessen said:


> Sat., Mon., Tues., Wed. I'm positive they'll have it by Wed. Probably by Tues via Priority. The extra day could be helpful. Shipping back on Wed. I'm sure you'd get it by Sat. if they return Priority.


That's what they said they would do. It won't be moving anywhere on Monday being Labor Day. I'll have it on the way to them tommorrow morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Ahhh, that's right... forgot about labor day.


----------



## Mackin

I have a motor you can use if needed. I'll have it with me.

chuck


----------



## AE Racer

Mackin said:


> I have a motor you can use if needed. I'll have it with me.
> 
> chuck


Thanks Chuck


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

So what's all the hub bub? Any 1/12th scalers gonna be there the 12th?


----------



## Chaz955i

RICOTHOMAS said:


> So what's all the hub bub? Any 1/12th scalers gonna be there the 12th?


Test and tune on the 10th and a race on the 11th. 1/12 is typically one of our biggest classes.


----------



## CarbonJoe

RICOTHOMAS said:


> So what's all the hub bub? Any 1/12th scalers gonna be there the 12th?


Nope, seeing as it's a Monday and we're closed.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Test and tune on the 10th and a race on the 11th. 1/12 is typically one of our biggest classes.


Hoping to be there both days  Been a while, I need to put some time in. Workin' on the Challenger now!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Hoping to be there both days  Been a while, I need to put some time in. Workin' on the Challenger now!


Excellent. Look forward to seeing you.:thumbsup:


----------



## AE Racer

Ready to hit the track:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Nice! Are you cleared to race yet?


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Nice! Are you cleared to race yet?


I'm cleared for light duty at work so if I can work I can race:thumbsup: I'll be there on the 11th but will need some help bringing my pit bag and tackle box in.
Just took the rear spoiler off. It didn't fit well and when I tried to adjust it one side broke.


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> I'm cleared for light duty at work so if I can work I can race:thumbsup: I'll be there on the 11th but will need some help bringing my pit bag and tackle box in.


Great! Someone can give you a hand.



AE Racer said:


> Just took the rear spoiler off. It didn't fit well and when I tried to adjust it one side broke.


I don't run a spoiler on my VTA Camaro body. Seems to work OK.


----------



## Lessen

Body looks great man!

You wouldn't think the downforce would matter much at all on these cars but the one time my spoiler came loose on the Cuda is got loose on entry into a faster turn. That was back a couple months ago when we had the wide left just past the kink down by the front door. The car was a beast getting into that turn and I was consistantly gaining two lengths on guys I couldn't keep up with around the rest of the track.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Great! Someone can give you a hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run a spoiler on my VTA Camaro body. Seems to work OK.


my Camaro spoiler got ripped off in the middle of a race. Car didn't feel one bit different.


----------



## AE Racer

I think the spoiler would be okay if it was mounted with the holes in the front like the Cuda. The way it is now the mounting tabs are just too thin. Back when I ran VTA in '08 I shoe gooed the spoiler on but that was too messy. I'll just run this one the way it is. The Camaro spoiler is craptasic

Thanks for the comments guys, I enjoy painting these VTA bodies.


----------



## Lessen

How is that Camaro spoiler attached?... at the rear?


----------



## AE Racer

Lessen said:


> How is that Camaro spoiler attached?... at the rear?


Yes so the front is loose for the air to get under and weaken it more.


----------



## Lessen

That's dumb. Even if the back end screws held it in place I'd still secure the front lip in some fassion.

I need to get back to my Challenger.. bathroom project has had me busy most of this weekend. Blah!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> bathroom project has had me busy most of this weekend. Blah!


I usually just flush and get on with life. :wave:


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> Yes so the front is loose for the air to get under and weaken it more.


Wonder if your spoiler was pulled thinner than mine? Mine fits fine and is solid enough that I don't think it would get deformed by the wind. Now barrel rolling it down the track might be a different story.


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Wonder if your spoiler was pulled thinner than mine? Mine fits fine and is solid enough that I don't think it would get deformed by the wind. Now barrel rolling it down the track might be a different story.


It may have been. My mounting tabs are paper thin. I tightened the screws and they tore threw the tabs and I was being easy on it.


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> It may have been. My mounting tabs are paper thin. I tightened the screws and they tore threw the tabs and I was being easy on it.


More like you don't know your new found strength post carpal tunnel surgery.


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> More like you don't know your new found strength post carpal tunnel surgery.


LOL you may be right Joe


----------



## Lessen

Oooooh! I HATE it when I run out of paint midway through a project. At least I got this part done.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Nice, ultra trick racing mittens!


----------



## Lessen

yeah, I know! Those should definitely keep him nice and cozy through this winters racing


----------



## AE Racer

That's cool:thumbsup: I may have too pick one of those up for the new Camaro.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> More like you don't know your new found strength post carpal tunnel surgery.


Hulk mad. Hulk smash things


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Nice, ultra trick racing mittens!


Too bad about the co-driver getting decapitated.


----------



## Lessen

I have an extra crash helmet if anybody needs one...

Goetz??


----------



## camino86

i am thinking of coming out on the 11th to give carpet a try if any1 has a vta or a brp that i can rent or use for the day that would be great so please let me no.thanks jason smith


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> i am thinking of coming out on the 11th to give carpet a try if any1 has a vta or a brp that i can rent or use for the day that would be great so please let me no.thanks jason smith


I'm pretty sure there is a VTA that you can use for the day.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I have an extra crash helmet if anybody needs one...
> 
> Goetz??


Only if he tries to fall off the drivers stand again.


----------



## CypressMidWest

CarbonJoe said:


> Only if he tries to fall off the drivers stand again.


Wow!!


----------



## old_dude

I think we have de-Goetzified the drivers stand!!


----------



## Lessen

Yes, its very nice. Im sure he could find another way to exit...









...like stomping.


----------



## AE Racer

Well A-main recieved my defective 25.5 on Weds, then sat on it for a day. They are just now processing it and sending out the replacement I hate it when I rush to get it to them and then they take their sweet ass time sending it back. I asked them if the would ship it out overnight since it was their fault and was told I would have to pay for overnight if I wanted it. Guess I'm done dealing with A-Main
Mr. Mackin looks like I may need to borrow your spare after all. Sorry about that.

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

...................


----------



## Lessen

I do the vast majority of my business with AMain. Unfortunately they have grown to operate like big business instead of a small shop. I have also asked for a break on shipping for something I needed quick and the response was far from impressive, even after I point out how many hundreds of dollars I had spent in recent weeks (at that time). I like Amain because they offer a wide variety of shipping options and they're site is easy to navigate and shopper friendly. Customer service DOES leave something to be desired, especially for folks who are dropping a couple grand a year or more.


----------



## CarbonJoe

I like Nexus Racing and Ashford Hobby. UPS ground from Ashford is overnight to NE Ohio, which is great if they carry parts for the brand of car you have. His shipping costs are a little high, but since it's next day it's easier to tolerate. Nexus usually ships out the same day, and their standard shipping is USPS Priority. They do offer Express Mail as well.

Stormer is also very good, although ground from Montana is s l o w.


----------



## camino86

i wanted to check and see if this paintjob would be ok to run in vta,please let me know.its got the old style paint lines just some diffrent colors and a newer sponcer


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> i wanted to check and see if this paintjob would be ok to run in vta,please let me know.its got the old style paint lines just some diffrent colors and a newer sponcer


Of course! I run a flat black body in Stock TC. I call it either "Ozite" or "Racing Line Black".


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I call it "Racing Line Black".


So that's why it stands out so well!


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Of course! I run a flat black body in Stock TC. I call it either "Ozite" or "Racing Line Black".


I seem to remember a flat black VTA car at the 2008 Holloween Classic. Driven by Geotz I believe.


----------



## Lessen

What!?


----------



## AE Racer

I could be wrong


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> I seem to remember a flat black VTA car at the 2008 Holloween Classic. Driven by Geotz I believe.





Lessen said:


> What!?





AE Racer said:


> I could be wrong


Jeff is right. Chris ran Waswa's VTA car.


----------



## camino86

but it does have a bright green strip on the side


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> but it does have a bright green strip on the side


My TC has a clear wing.


----------



## AE Racer

camino86 said:


> but it does have a bright green strip on the side


You should make it look like the Road Warrior:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am running WGT and BRP this weekend! Can't wait! I hope to see a few more BRP guys running!


----------



## Mackin

No problem Jeff.


----------



## mrbighead

Sg1, you have mail. Thanks


----------



## AE Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> I am running WGT and BRP this weekend! Can't wait! I hope to see a few more BRP guys running!


BRP and VTA for me:thumbsup:


----------



## AE Racer

USPS has the replacement motor for expected delivery on the 10th. No guarantee but I may have it tommorrow...Fingers crossed:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Hope ya get it. Always nice to have your own stuff. 

This will be my first time out with two cars AND two transponders. No more forgetting to switch between heats. I'm sure Wayne will be pleased


----------



## Mackin

I've got you covered Jeff, no problem. That is unless you're faster, then the deals off.

chuck


----------



## starrx

THIS SUNDAY IS ROAD COURSE??..I MIGHT TRY TO COME..WHAT TIME Y'ALL START??


----------



## Lessen

Yes, road course. Doors open @ 10; Racing @ 1:00


----------



## AE Racer

Mackin said:


> I've got you covered Jeff, no problem. That is unless you're faster, then the deals off.
> 
> chuck


LOL I doubt that will be the case.


----------



## AE Racer

Motor came in and is installed:thumbsup: Ready to Rumble!


----------



## Bigron

*Esc*

Can some of you guys who run stock 1/12 scale recommend a decent brushless motor and esc? Also would hobbywing be worth purchasing ? Thanks


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigron said:


> Can some of you guys who run stock 1/12 scale recommend a decent brushless motor and esc? Also would hobbywing be worth purchasing ? Thanks


The Tekin RS is nice for 1/12 scale, but you'll need a voltage booster or receiver pack to power the Rx, servo, and transponder. The Hobbywing 1s specific ESC is decent as well, and it has a built in voltage booster.

They're both solid choices.

As far as motors, the Novak Ballistic, and the Trinity/Epic D3 are both good as well.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool racing today. Thanks to everyone who help put on a great show!


----------



## Lessen

Had a great time this weekend. Got lots of much needed track time and learned a ton about both of my cars. Finally starting to make some progress.

Damn shame I broke in VTA. I think I was actually keeping up with Joe! Not a good points day but performance is a step up.


----------



## TangTester

Had a fun time today. My First VTA race was alittle rough. Sorry for the punts I gave, the starts were intense! Lots of work before the next race.
Tang


----------



## AE Racer

I had a good time today. Wish more would have run BRP. My VTA was a pile but thanks to Ron Mick for the help. That made it a little better but it still was a handful. Sorry to all the fellow VTAer's for being in the way. I should've just sat out the main.
Going to try to find a better setup for it over the next week or so. I'm going to give it one more try at the next points race but if I can't get a handle on it I'll get rid of it. Thinking maybe I'd be better off with a world gt car since it's like my BRP.

Jeff


----------



## Lessen

AE Racer said:


> Sorry to all the fellow VTAer's for being in the way. I should've just sat out the main.
> 
> Jeff


As long as you're mindful when you're off the pace nobody has any right to give you crap. Nobody should ever feel they should sit out a main IMO. You've got to race when it counts if you want to learn.

Speaking of being mindful of being off the pace and pardon me if this sounds a little whiny but, I won't be too shy in saying I don't think the TC race was all that great. Cramming all the VTA guys together is awesome and makes for a superb race since speeds are always relatively close but we have such a diverse spread of ability in touring car that mixing it up makes it almost unfair. I always race whomever I feel I can be competitive with but when I have trying to close in on "my competition" but I need to run wide 3 turns in a row because I'm constantly being lapped by the "pros" it's kind of aggravating. I'm sure the fast guys would also benefit from running a seperate main. For the sake of good competition, I just feel like TC should have run as A and B. Just my 2 cents guys.


----------



## old_dude

We hear you Josh. We have discussed something like a 10% rule to separate the cars into groups. I marshaled your race and I know what you are talking about. We will talk about it and see if we can't do something for the next club race.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> As long as you're mindful when you're off the pace nobody has any right to give you crap. Nobody should ever feel they should sit out a main IMO. You've got to race when it counts if you want to learn.
> 
> Speaking of being mindful of being off the pace and pardon me if this sounds a little whiny but, I won't be too shy in saying I don't think the TC race was all that great. Cramming all the VTA guys together is awesome and makes for a superb race since speeds are always relatively close but we have such a diverse spread of ability in touring car that mixing it up makes it almost unfair. I always race whomever I feel I can be competitive with but when I have trying to close in on "my competition" but I need to run wide 3 turns in a row because I'm constantly being lapped by the "pros" it's kind of aggravating. I'm sure the fast guys would also benefit from running a seperate main. For the sake of good competition, I just feel like TC should have run as A and B. Just my 2 cents guys.


You aren't being whiny. I agree on all your points.


----------



## AE Racer

I'm thinking of installing a one way/spool in the TC5. Right now it has diffs in the front and rear. How many of you VTA guys are running them?


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> We hear you Josh. We have discussed something like a 10% rule to separate the cars into groups. I marshaled your race and I know what you are talking about. We will talk about it and see if we can't do something for the next club race.


Thanks Ron. Finding a fair cutoff might be trial and error but if past race info is available that would be a great place to look.



AE Racer said:


> I'm thinking of installing a one way/spool in the TC5. Right now it has diffs in the front and rear. How many of you VTA guys are running them?


Mackin WAS running a one way spool but he was saying he felt it was making it difficult to get to turn in. I believe he's planning to go back to a front diff. I run diffs front and rear. Personally I don't think there is much benefit to a solid front since VTA's don't have an abundance of power to control on exit.


----------



## AE Racer

I talked to Mackin and he said his car seemed better with a front diff. I ran a front one way in my RDX back in 08 so that was where my thought was coming from. I think I'll stick with the diff for now.


----------



## ML23

Had a great time yesterday. Looking forward to friday.

DrunkMike


----------



## 92vert

I was out yesterday checking out the track and would like to get into a vta. Anyone have a roller for sale around 100 or have a link where to get the specific wheels and tires. Thanks for info. I also have a xxxt could throw in or have. Eighth scale buggy rtr or part out to get one


----------



## AE Racer

ML23 said:


> Had a great time yesterday. Looking forward to friday.
> 
> DrunkMike


Good to see you again MIke and thanks for the help with the tacklebox.


----------



## AE Racer

92vert said:


> I was out yesterday checking out the track and would like to get into a vta. Anyone have a roller for sale around 100 or have a link where to get the specific wheels and tires. Thanks for info. I also have a xxxt could throw in or have. Eighth scale buggy rtr or part out to get one


Just type in hpi vintage on ebay for the tires and wheels. Also A-main will have them too. 26mm offset fronts and 31mm offset rears with hpi d-compound tires is what we run. I personally don't have a car for sale but many can be found just about anywhere. You don't need a newer design to win. Tc3's and xxx4's work well and you can get them on the cheap. Ron Mick (aka old dude) runs a xxx4.


----------



## windix60

Had a great time yesterday and the gate looks like it is shaping up to be a first Class track. Good Job guys.
Kelly


----------



## Micro_Racer

AE Racer - I enjoyed racing you in BRP! We need to drum up some more racers in that class. I think that can be a fun class to run.


----------



## AE Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> AE Racer - I enjoyed racing you in BRP! We need to drum up some more racers in that class. I think that can be a fun class to run.


Same here Micro:thumbsup: It would be great to see a bunch of them out there. I've been working on my local offroad buddies to get one and race. I think once the cold weather sets in we'll see the benefits of no close by indoor offroad.


----------



## 92vert

Would the rc car kings trans am body be ok for vta. And any insight on hpi e10 found one local cheap


----------



## old_dude

92vert said:


> I was out yesterday checking out the track and would like to get into a vta. Anyone have a roller for sale around 100 or have a link where to get the specific wheels and tires. Thanks for info. I also have a xxxt could throw in or have. Eighth scale buggy rtr or part out to get one


visit www.usvintagetransam.com for complete rules and visit www.norcarracing.com and the rules section to view our variation on them. We follow the tire, wheel, weight, motor and battery rule to the T.


----------



## old_dude

AE Racer said:


> I'm thinking of installing a one way/spool in the TC5. Right now it has diffs in the front and rear. How many of you VTA guys are running them?


Jeff:

My car has diffs on both ends.


----------



## Chaz955i

92vert said:


> Would the rc car kings trans am body be ok for vta. And any insight on hpi e10 found one local cheap



I don't think anyone locally would have an issue with that body but if you plan on doing any larger USVTA sactioned races you will need something off of their list. Avoid the E10 and look for a race level chassis even if it is a few years old. The classifieds on hobbytalk or RCTech usually have plenty of people dusting their old stuff so they can get latest and greatest. For that matter if you can scrape about $120 together you can get a Sakura Zero S chassis brand new. 

http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=1632


----------



## sg1

windix60 said:


> Had a great time yesterday and the gate looks like it is shaping up to be a first Class track. Good Job guys.
> Kelly


Kelly Bean looks like the guy to beat in 1/12....

Can't wait till this weekend to see another sub 10 lap time!!!!


----------



## ML23

sg1 said:


> Kelly Bean looks like the guy to beat in 1/12....
> 
> Can't wait till this weekend to see another sub 10 lap time!!!!


Kelly Bean is my hero..


----------



## Mackin

That's cause I didn't race 1/12th yesterday!


----------



## windix60

Mackin said:


> That's cause I didn't race 1/12th yesterday!


Wow

The new Novak Spec Speedo called the edge is what I was running in my car with a novak motor. Thanks for asking. LOL


----------



## 92vert

*vta*



Chaz955i said:


> I don't think anyone locally would have an issue with that body but if you plan on doing any larger USVTA sactioned races you will need something off of their list. Avoid the E10 and look for a race level chassis even if it is a few years old. The classifieds on hobbytalk or RCTech usually have plenty of people dusting their old stuff so they can get latest and greatest. For that matter if you can scrape about $120 together you can get a Sakura Zero S chassis brand new.
> 
> http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=1632


that looks sweet but out of stock. what about the tamiya tt01 seems to be a very popular vehicle and can get for about the same price. do the hpi wheels fit. sorry for all questions just want something that i can get parts for and isnt a pile of junk


----------



## Lessen

The HPI wheels should fit any TC as long as you have the proper diameter hex.

I'm running a Losi JRX-S Type-R which I believe was Losi's last endeavor into TC racing. It has since been discontinued as a kit but parts are still made and available. I bought a second one used from a fella on this forum which I use as my 17.5 car. Search the for sale forum there should be plenty of pre-owned rides available that would be great for VTA.


----------



## 92vert

yea watching a few tc4s and xxx-s on ebay just saw the tt01 is 190mm not 200mm so prob go with something else


----------



## sg1

windix60 said:


> Wow
> 
> The new Novak Spec Speedo called the edge is what I was running in my car with a novak motor. Thanks for asking. LOL


Who asked.....................


----------



## Chaz955i

92vert said:


> yea watching a few tc4s and xxx-s on ebay just saw the tt01 is 190mm not 200mm so prob go with something else


The offset of the HPI VTA wheels is what gets you to 200. Most everyone is using a TC which using standard touring car wheels is 190. I think the Ofna JL10-E is a 200 mm car but you would then be a bit too wide when using the VTA wheels. 

People here are using the following in VTA:

TC3, TC4, TC6, Losi xxxs, JRXS-R, Corally Phi. X-Ray 008.

Almost all of us are using touring cars that are at least a couple years old. My suggestion is to look for something somewhat current by a company still in business and you will have a good car to start with. We have one guy who occasionally races with us using a Tamiya but I can't tell you much about that brand. 

It may cost a handful of dollars more but get a race level chassis. You will save so much more in the long run and getting a set-up will be a ton easier running a car that has somewhat common dimensions to what everyone else is running. Associated was blowing out their TC-5 for $200 new on their website. This is a bit more than you were looking to spend but it was their top level chassis just last September before the TC6 was released. Used they are probably around $100 or less.


----------



## ML23

windix60 said:


> Wow
> 
> The new Novak Spec Speedo called the edge is what I was running in my car with a novak motor. Thanks for asking. LOL


I thought it was because you were extreamly focused from that country ham breakfast...


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> I thought it was because you were extreamly focused from that country ham breakfast...


That wasn't ham....


----------



## camino86

Chaz955i said:


> I don't think anyone locally would have an issue with that body but if you plan on doing any larger USVTA sactioned races you will need something off of their list. Avoid the E10 and look for a race level chassis even if it is a few years old. The classifieds on hobbytalk or RCTech usually have plenty of people dusting their old stuff so they can get latest and greatest. For that matter if you can scrape about $120 together you can get a Sakura Zero S chassis brand new.
> 
> http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=1632


is that a good car for vta and are parts eash to find?i am going to try to get back to vta,i havnt had a onroad since classic changed to indoor dirt and dont have alot to spend.sounds the its about the same story for every1 now


----------



## AE Racer

camino86 said:


> is that a good car for vta and are parts eash to find?i am going to try to get back to vta,i havnt had a onroad since classic changed to indoor dirt and dont have alot to spend.sounds the its about the same story for every1 now


Ron Mick was kicking butt with a old Losi xxxs on Sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> is that a good car for vta and are parts eash to find?i am going to try to get back to vta,i havnt had a onroad since classic changed to indoor dirt and dont have alot to spend.sounds the its about the same story for every1 now


TC5R for $125 on RCTech

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-ite...-2-0-mcpappy-dyno-crc-foam-truing-arbors.html


----------



## windix60

ML23 said:


> I thought it was because you were extreamly focused from that country ham breakfast...


That was country ham????/ IT looked like Bologna to me. LOL


----------



## sg1

windix60 said:


> That was country ham????/ IT looked like Bologna to me. LOL


We were in Brunstucky...

What ESC did you use Sunday?


----------



## windix60

sg1 said:


> We were in Brunstucky...
> 
> What ESC did you use Sunday?


Why the new Novak EDGE. Amain hobbies has them for 99.00 Awesome for the Blinky Class.


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> is that a good car for vta and are parts eash to find?i am going to try to get back to vta,i havnt had a onroad since classic changed to indoor dirt and dont have alot to spend.sounds the its about the same story for every1 now


A couple local fast guys ar running those cars. I'm not aware of anyone carrying that brand locally but I'm also not aware of any local shops carrying anything as far as replacement parts for on road cars. For any car you will likely be getting parts on-line or waiting for a local shop to order them. I just go on-line. It is much easier. 

I don't run a Sakura. I have an Associated and a Corally. I just wanted to show you some of the options that are available for not a lot of money. Personally, I'd look for an Associated. Durable and parts are cheap and usually in stock somewhere.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

AE Racer said:


> Ron Mick was kicking butt with a old Losi xxxs on Sunday:thumbsup:


Ron can kick butt in any class he enters... for like the last 10 years or so.


----------



## old_dude

I bought that XXX-S in 2003 so it is a real veteran. Parts are a little tough to find now though.


----------



## Chaz955i

*VTA at The Gate this Saturday*

VTA Warriors, don't forget we will be running VTA as one of the classes at the Vegas Warm Up. You don't need to be going to Vegas to run this race and the same pricing as our normal club races applies. Hope to see you Saturday.


----------



## AE Racer

ML23...ygpm


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> VTA Warriors, don't forget we will be running VTA as one of the classes at the Vegas Warm Up. You don't need to be going to Vegas to run this race and the same pricing as our normal club races applies. Hope to see you Saturday.


I'd love to make this Saturday but the wife and I will be attending our second weekend of foster parenting classes. I will be there the next club race on the Sunday after that:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## bobbyh808

Chaz955i said:


> VTA Warriors, don't forget we will be running VTA as one of the classes at the Vegas Warm Up. You don't need to be going to Vegas to run this race and the same pricing as our normal club races applies. Hope to see you Saturday.


Will there be a tech inspection for vta at the warm up?


----------



## sg1

bobbyh808 said:


> Will there be a tech inspection for vta at the warm up?


Nope 

Pretend it's a club race and have fun and eat lots of food!


----------



## Chaz955i

Mmmmmm......food.


----------



## 92vert

Ever run a SC race on the track with foams or slicks


----------



## camino86

92vert said:


> Ever run a SC race on the track with foams or slicks


i did at classic and it was a blast and i would be all in for that


----------



## 92vert

i got 3 friends i go race with that would be all in for that also just got to grind down some tires into slicks. sounds like fun and hopefully have a vta car here in about a week found a tc5r i am going to try to pick up. anyone know a good starting point for pinion


----------



## Lessen

I'm running a 3.80 FDR in my VTA


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I'm running a 3.80 FDR in my VTA


Yep.


(spur / pinion) * internal drive ratio = FDR

For my Xray '007 (IDR = 1.7)

(96 / 43) * 1.7 = 3.795 FDR


----------



## 92vert

How do I find internal ratio I am either getting a losi xxxs or a tc4 or 5


----------



## Chaz955i

92vert said:


> How do I find internal ratio I am either getting a losi xxxs or a tc4 or 5


 TC5 should be 2.0 unless modified. Easy to divide the pulley on the diff by the pulley on the spur. That will give you the internal ratio. In this case a stock TC5 has a 40 tooth driven pulley and a 20 tooth drive pulley.


----------



## Lessen

Vert, your IDR is 2.0.

If the TC5 has the stock 87T spur then a 48T pinion will do you well.


----------



## camino86

92vert said:


> i got 3 friends i go race with that would be all in for that also just got to grind down some tires into slicks. sounds like fun and hopefully have a vta car here in about a week found a tc5r i am going to try to pick up. anyone know a good starting point for pinion


well maby we can get the idea rolling around with some poeple and figure out what tires to use so that we dont rip up the carpet,then the mod or stock issue,motor limit,compond and so on just like outside.


----------



## 92vert

sounds like a plan. i was thinking motor wise just a stock based brushless(traxxas associated hpi etc) something sensorless keep prices down and all the guys i know have these systems lying around.i run the associated in my xxx sct and came in 3rd in mod corr at pit board race so more power isnt always better imo.but may be too much for an indoor carpet track. tires would prob be the biggest issue


----------



## Lessen

Hey guys, if I may ask.. what FDR have ya'll been running in you 17.5 blinky cars? I've been at 4.23 and my motor temps are usually around 150-60 from what I recall (non cooled, 45 deg time)


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Hey guys, if I may ask.. what FDR have ya'll been running in you 17.5 blinky cars? I've been at 4.23 and my motor temps are usually around 150-60 from what I recall (non cooled, 45 deg time)


4.0 works for me


----------



## Lessen

Thanks Chuck.


----------



## 92vert

Well abuddy found two tc3s laying around and I picked those up vor vta so. What is the internal ratio to find a good pinion. Hope to have together for halloween race at latest


----------



## Lessen

Are ya good with basic algebra?

TC3 IDR is 2.5

If your spur is 72 tooth (48 pitch - most of us run 64 pitch gears indoors) then...

Since 3.80 is a good ratio to run for VTA at The Gate

(2.5/1)*(72/x)=3.80 

You need to get the unknown by itself so first divide both sides of = by 2.5/1

[*(2.5/1)**(72/x)]/*(2.5/1)*=3.80/(2.5/1) 
-This is written full length though, to simplify: 2.5/1 is obviously equivilant to 2.5. The bolden sections essentially cancel each other out.

That's leaves you with 72/x=1.52 or more accurately to represent: 72/x=1.52/1

Cross multiply and divide: x=72*1/1.52

x=47.37 or just 47

Plug that into the original equation to find your actual FDR

2.5*(72/47)=3.829

You need a 47T 48 pitch pinion

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...inson-Racing-Aluminum-Pro-48P-Pinion-Gear-47T

Now whether it will fit or not... I don't know the answer to that question. If fitment requires that you would need to move the motor away from the spur farther than it can physically go, then you'll need to lower the tooth count on both gears so you can get them to mesh within the physical limitations of the chassis. I actually run into the same issue with my JRXR's because it was basically designed before the brushless motor age.


----------



## 92vert

wow that's a lot lol. Don't think that's gonna fit got a 78 spur


----------



## 92vert

31 is biggest I got to fit and do u run the 6mm offset all around or just rear


----------



## Lessen

The rears are 31mm width with 6mm offset. Fronts are 26m wide and 0 offset. 

Sounds like you'll need to fit a smaller spur so you can use a smaller pinion and get the motor closer to the spur shaft.


----------



## 92vert

Not having luck smallest I can find is 69 then would need. A 45t pinion and I don't think its gonna fit. Got car on a trade so not out any cash yet


----------



## Chaz955i

*VTA CAR for Sale*

Corally RDX Phi set up for VTA. Car is clean with many spares. All you have to add is your radio and you can be doing battle at The Gate.


PM me for details.


----------



## ML23

I think Tangtester runs a tc3 maybe ask him.


----------



## Miller Time

thinking of coming over for Sunday's point race, anyone going to be there for 12th Mod?


----------



## old_dude

92vert said:


> Not having luck smallest I can find is 69 then would need. A 45t pinion and I don't think its gonna fit. Got car on a trade so not out any cash yet


You will probably have to switch to 64p gears. They are available down to 75t I believe which is much smaller in dia. than a 72t - 48p
72t 48p = 1.54 o.d.
75t 64p = 1.20 o.d.


----------



## Lessen

Yep, that's what I was thinking. Now who makes 64p spurs that fit the TC3? I'm not familiar with the style of the gear. That's one-third of an inch smaller, that's a HUGE difference and would easily put him in the ballpark I think.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

You could just go on Chicky's theory.

Gear it up until the motor smokes, then drop one on the pinion!


----------



## Chaz955i

*RACING This Sunday @ The Gate*

Don't forget.. on road racing this Sunday at the Gate. c-ya there!!!


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Don't forget.. on road racing this Sunday at the Gate. c-ya there!!!


I'll be there and maybe Jason might be too.


----------



## sg1

Miller Time said:


> thinking of coming over for Sunday's point race, anyone going to be there for 12th Mod?


I don't think Aaron or Steve will be there 

I'll see if I can find some other folks to come play


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Don't forget.. on road racing this Sunday at the Gate. c-ya there!!!


Ill be there. Don't want to miss an opportunity to extend my 17.5 points lead on ya.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Ill be there. Don't want to miss an opportunity to extend my 17.5 points lead on ya.


There you go. Pick on the old guy.....:tongue:

See you Sunday


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> I'll be there and maybe Jason might be too.


Are you bringing the BRP? If so I may bring mine out as well and try to get that class built up a bit.


----------



## Miller Time

sg1 said:


> I don't think Aaron or Steve will be there
> 
> I'll see if I can find some other folks to come play


thats all right something else has come up and I likely won't be able to to make it now


----------



## DMiz

On Sunday starting a 1 what kind of time does racing get over,would like to come out,but I have my son and have to get him back to his mothers by 6:30.


----------



## sg1

DMiz said:


> On Sunday starting a 1 what kind of time does racing get over,would like to come out,but I have my son and have to get him back to his mothers by 6:30.


Last Sunday it took 1.25 hours per round. I don't think it will be that long this Sunday, a few folks will be out of town.
If we trim it to 1 hour per round we should be out the door 5:30ish.

You'll have plenty of time 

I'll run VTA 1st


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Are you bringing the BRP? If so I may bring mine out as well and try to get that class built up a bit.


Yes and the VTA. I've been working on the TC5 and hopefully it will be better. I found a few things wrong with it from the last owner.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Don't forget... the first How To Clinic is tomorrow, Sept. 21st, 7pm.


----------



## camino86

i have 3 ?s,1 is i have a losi xxxs and it doesnt have the chassis belt cover,is it ok to run with out that this weekend or use some tape to cove it?im ordering 1 but wont get here till next week.2if i have a 128t spur what pinion do i need for vta?is the momba max pro ok to use in vta?if so does any1 no how to use the castle link?i will be there sunday if all my stuff comes in.


----------



## Lessen

I don't think the chassis belt cover is that big of a deal. VTA is no timing advance so if you can set the MMPro to "blinky" you would be on the same playing field kinda. My only concern is your gear ratio. That's a big spur and you would ideally want an enormous pinion. I believe old_dude is runnin that car (and woopin' our asses with it). With a 128T spur you'd want something like a 61 or 62T pinion to be in the ballpark.


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> i have 3 ?s,1 is i have a losi xxxs and it doesnt have the chassis belt cover,is it ok to run with out that this weekend or use some tape to cove it?im ordering 1 but wont get here till next week.2if i have a 128t spur what pinion do i need for vta?is the momba max pro ok to use in vta?if so does any1 no how to use the castle link?i will be there sunday if all my stuff comes in.


Mamba Max Pro, yes in sensored mode with no timing / no boost / no CHEAT mode with a Novak 25.5 brushless motor.

The XXXs has a Internal Drive Ratio of 1.83 so to get to the recommended 3.80 FDR you'll need a Spur/Pinion of ~ 2.07. With a 128 tooth Spur, that means a pinion of 128 / 2.07 = 61.8 or a 62 tooth pinion. Unfortunately, that most assuredly won't fit in the car. Thus, you'll need something like a 96 tooth spur and 46 tooth pinion.


----------



## Lessen

My JRX has an IDR of 1.83 as well and I run a 106/51 but I had to get an aftermarket (PRS) spur adapter and gear to make it happen.

FYI: I just did a quick google and I've found Spurs for your car as small as 86T but 48 pitch(Losi brand). You could grab up a 41T 48 pitch pinion to get you to 3.83


----------



## 92vert

Got my vta tc3 90 percent done got motor esc body tires now just have to figure out gears and get out to race. Besides this wknd when is next race day


----------



## Lessen

Here's the schedule @ Norcarracing.com

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule-Entry


----------



## old_dude

Jason:
If you can find it, Trinity made a hub that allows you to put almost any spur gear on a XXX-S. Losi also made spur gears in 64p with 108t and 118t. I run the 108t with a 53t pinion.
I will not be racing Sunday due to a family reunion in Southeast Ohio.
I will be at the track tonight and Saturday if you want the Mamba programmed. It can be done with your Radio but it is difficult.


----------



## rybred33

92vert said:


> Got my vta tc3 90 percent done got motor esc body tires now just have to figure out gears and get out to race. Besides this wknd when is next race day


I am exactly in the same boat. I am ready to go for VTA except for gearing on my TC3. Any input or help would be greatly appreciated. I have never been to the Gate, but really looking forward to visiting and racing this winter. Any input from seasoned gate racers that will come in handy for a new guy to that track? I raced mainly at Classic but as we all know that is out, so I hope to see some old faces and get to know some new. Thanks for any input. R. Ward


----------



## CarbonJoe

If you can make it out tonight, we have a "How To Clinic" at 7pm.

Most guys runs a FDR (Final Drive Ratio) around 3.8 The TC3 has a IDR of 2.5

(spur/pinion) * IDR = 3.8

(Spur / Pinion) = 3.8/2.5

so, Spur / Pinion = 1.52
Not sure what spurs fit on a TC3, but something like 88 spur, 58 pinion may work, or 96 spur, 63 pinion. As long as the s/p ratio is around 1.52 you'll be OK.


----------



## Chaz955i

rybred33 said:


> I am exactly in the same boat. I am ready to go for VTA except for gearing on my TC3. Any input or help would be greatly appreciated. I have never been to the Gate, but really looking forward to visiting and racing this winter. Any input from seasoned gate racers that will come in handy for a new guy to that track? I raced mainly at Classic but as we all know that is out, so I hope to see some old faces and get to know some new. Thanks for any input. R. Ward


Advice? Have fun. Really that simple. 

If you have time try to attend the free set up seminar tonight. If you can't make that start showing up at the races. We have a great group of guys who will take time out of their program to make sure you are getting the most out of your car. Don't be afraid to walk up to someone and ask. We are a tight group and if one person doesn't know the answer they likely can point you to somone who does. 

There is a good bit of information about The Gate, Norcar (the folks who operate the Gate as well as club membership), classes and schedule at NORCARRACING.com. 

For VTA information there is an excellent VTA thread over on RCTech.net in the On-Road section. Another good group of guys who will bend over backwards to help racers out. You may be able to get some gearing help over there.


----------



## rybred33

CarbonJoe said:


> If you can make it out tonight, we have a "How To Clinic" at 7pm.
> 
> Most guys runs a FDR (Final Drive Ratio) around 3.8 The TC3 has a IDR of 2.5
> 
> (spur/pinion) * IDR = 3.8
> 
> (Spur / Pinion) = 3.8/2.5
> 
> so, Spur / Pinion = 1.52
> Not sure what spurs fit on a TC3, but something like 88 spur, 58 pinion may work, or 96 spur, 63 pinion. As long as the s/p ratio is around 1.52 you'll be OK.


Thanks, I may stop out tonite, I work in Middleburg Hts so I may stop in! Thanks!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> We are a tight group and if one person doesn't know the answer they likely can point you to somone who does.


If that fails, we can also make something up that at least sounds plausible.



Chaz955i said:


> Another group of guys who will bend over backwards to help racers out.


The Gate is the place for that!


----------



## AE Racer

I changed the tires on the brp and now I'm getting a grinding noise out of the rear. I'm not sure I put it back together right. What is the order you put the spacers, bearing on the shaft of the drive wheel? I had one small metal spacer, one larger plastic spacer, the bearing and a small spring then the wheel nut. Also seems there is too much play in the driveshaft, it wobbles a little from back to front. Do I need to replace the brass bushings?

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> If that fails, we can also make something up that at least sounds plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gate is the place for that!


Ha ha!! Yes it is. Forward too.


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> I changed the tires on the brp and now I'm getting a grinding noise out of the rear. I'm not sure I put it back together right. What is the order you put the spacers, bearing on the shaft of the drive wheel? I had one small metal spacer, one larger plastic spacer, the bearing and a small spring then the wheel nut. Also seems there is too much play in the driveshaft, it wobbles a little from back to front. Do I need to replace the brass bushings?
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, did you assemble this with a little side play? These need a tiny bit of side to side clearance to spin freely.


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Jeff, did you assemble this with a little side play? These need a tiny bit of side to side clearance to spin freely.


No but I will adjust that now. I found the problem, gear mesh was too loose combined with the rear bushings having to much play. Reset the mesh and new bushings have solved the problem

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> No but I will adjust that now. I found the problem, gear mesh was too loose combined with the rear bushings having to much play. Reset the mesh and new bushings have solved the problem
> 
> Jeff


Good news. You racing Sunday?


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Good news. You racing Sunday?


Yep. Looks like VTA is going to get big this fall. Some Classic regulars are going to come:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

AE Racer said:


> Yep. Looks like VTA is going to get big this fall. Some Classic regulars are going to come:thumbsup:


Awesome. In comes more competition, out goes Chuck Smith. :jest:


----------



## ercwhtsd

CarbonJoe said:


> If you can make it out tonight, we have a "How To Clinic" at 7pm.
> 
> Most guys runs a FDR (Final Drive Ratio) around 3.8 The TC3 has a IDR of 2.5
> 
> (spur/pinion) * IDR = 3.8
> 
> (Spur / Pinion) = 3.8/2.5
> 
> so, Spur / Pinion = 1.52
> Not sure what spurs fit on a TC3, but something like 88 spur, 58 pinion may work, or 96 spur, 63 pinion. As long as the s/p ratio is around 1.52 you'll be OK.


 A 76/47 will put you at a 4.04. the smallest I have ever stuffed into a TC4 was a 74, but then i had to modify the center webbing and area around the pinion to get the bigger ones to fit without hitting the chassis.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Thanks for the info Eric!


----------



## TangTester

Dont forget the clinic tonight


----------



## blue racer

what are you using for tracion compond?


----------



## CarbonJoe

blue racer said:


> what are you using for tracion compond?


Jack the Gripper, Sticky Fingers, SXT, or Niftech.


----------



## CarbonJoe

TangTester said:


> Dont forget the clinic tonight


Penicillin for everyone!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Awesome. In comes more competition, out goes Chuck Smith. :jest:


Plenty of competition in TC and 12th scale.


----------



## camino86

ok on the xxxs 92t spur what pinion?


----------



## AE Racer

camino86 said:


> ok on the xxxs 92t spur what pinion?


44 or 45 will get you there. 44 will result in a fdr of 3.83 and 45 will be 3.74:thumbsup:


----------



## AE Racer

If anyone has a used Camaro body the want to sell let me know. I'm looking for a spare one since after one race mine is beat up. Doesn't need to be in great shape just usable. I would like to spend around 10 bucks or so.

Jeff


----------



## 92vert

*tc3*



ercwhtsd said:


> A 76/47 will put you at a 4.04. the smallest I have ever stuffed into a TC4 was a 74, but then i had to modify the center webbing and area around the pinion to get the bigger ones to fit without hitting the chassis.


i have a 72 spur and a 31 pinion barely fits and the cam is tweaked all the way.


----------



## camino86

any1 have a 44 or 45 tooth pinion gear 48pitch i might be able to use sunday if i cant find 1 ?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Most of us run 64 pitch gears.


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Most of us run 64 pitch gears.


Yeah but us offroad guys have a abundance of 48p lying around. I'm running 48p just for that reason alone


----------



## AE Racer

camino86 said:


> any1 have a 44 or 45 tooth pinion gear 48pitch i might be able to use sunday if i cant find 1 ?


Try Aerotech tommorrow after you come get the esc from me. I'll go with you, I need a new bottle of CA anyways.


----------



## Chaz955i

*Racing at The Gate Sunday 9/25*

Get em ready. Only a few days to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Get em ready. Only a few days to go. :thumbsup:


Sound kinda confident CarbonChaz.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Sound kinda confident CarbonChaz.


Yes sir I am.


----------



## rybred33

Here it is. Almost ready. Received motor today, got gears last night, but I cannot race Sunday. UUgghh. So close. Anyhow, I stopped in last night and wanted to say thx to CarbonJoe and the other fellas there for taking time. Nice facility, looking forward to coming out. Thanks!!


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Yes sir I am.


Be careful, before you know it you'll be making rediculous comments like, "I only need one qualifier" Hehehe


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Be careful, before you know it you'll be making rediculous comments like, "I only need one qualifier" Hehehe


Now now. There can be only one Carbon Joe and I am far from threatening him either in RC excellence or the number of classes run in one day. 

So let me clarify. Am I confident? Yes, mainly in my continued mediocrity. Will I be running VTA? It is becoming a possibility. Though not a favorite of mine I am clearly open to suggestion subliminal or not. 

so there and LTB:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Oh and I see I attributed "I only need one qualifier" to the wrong guy. Carbon Joe doesn't even need qualifiers.........


----------



## Lessen

yeah, you did attribute that to the wrong racer. No need to name names though. As long as you don't bolt in the middle of the race day to go watch football.*whistle*

SubliminalmessageyoushouldcontinuetorunVTAbecauseIneedsomebodytocatchandJoeandMackiniaretooquickformesubliminalmessage


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> yeah, you did attribute that to the wrong racer. No need to name names though. As long as you don't bolt in the middle of the race day to go watch football.*whistle*
> 
> SubliminalmessageyoushouldcontinuetorunVTAbecauseIneedsomebodytocatchandJoeandMackiniaretooquickformesubliminalmessage


I'd just bring my own TV and theme music cause that is how Chuck Smith rolls.


----------



## Lessen

Wow! You have you're own theme music?! YOU are bigtime.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Oh and I see I attributed "I only need one qualifier" to the wrong guy. Carbon Joe doesn't even need qualifiers.........


I never said that. I said "Practice is overrated".


----------



## Lessen

So glad you clarified... it would be a shame to have misinterpreted.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> I never said that. I said "Practice is overrated".


I don't think you need qualifiers either.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Wow! You have you're own theme music?! YOU are bigtime.


The bad thing is I couldn't pick it myself so I got stuck with Karma Chameleon. Similar rule to the one where you can't give yourself a nickname. Go figure.


----------



## CarbonJoe

U of Cincy is playing NC State on ESPN. Keeping an eye out for my boy in the UC Marching Band, playing "top bass" (smallest bass drum).


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> U of Cincy is playing NC State on ESPN. Keeping an eye out for my boy in the UC Marching Band, playing "top bass" (smallest bass drum).


He got a workout if he had to play after every score. Cinci was rolling NC when I went to bed.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> He got a workout if he had to play after every score. Cinci was rolling NC when I went to bed.


They've had plenty of practice at home. In three home victories so far, UC's scored 72, 59, and 44 points. The ROTC group that fires the cannon after every score does push ups in the end zone, one for every point after every score. Thus, last night they did 7, then 14, then 21, etc. for a total of 212.

Right after they showed the 3D HighDef cameras that ESPN was using to broadcast the game in 3D, they showed a shot of the band all wearing 3D glasses.


----------



## camino86

well dont think im going to have it ready for this weekend,i still need a pinion,bodymounts and the foam bumper so i am going to order that stuff and hope to be out next week


----------



## AE Racer

Tommorrow can't get here soon enough. Need my RC fix bad. I'm hoping for more BRP's :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> Tommorrow can't get here soon enough. Need my RC fix bad. I'm hoping for more BRP's :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


I'm bringing my BRP


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> I'm bringing my BRP


Sweet:thumbsup: If Micro brings his we'll have 3! That's a start.


----------



## Chaz955i

AE Racer said:


> Sweet:thumbsup: If Micro brings his we'll have 3! That's a start.


Last I heard he is in.


----------



## Lessen

Not too much longer... Chuck Smith, you're goin down!


----------



## AE Racer

Sorry guys I'm not going to be able to make it today See everyone next time around.

Jeff


----------



## ML23

Had a great time this afternoon. :thumbsup:

Thanks again to the gate crew for giving us a great place to race.


DrunkMike


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Not too much longer... Chuck Smith, you're goin down!


Sorry dude, not today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, your TC looked much better than the last rime I saw it. I think I need to rethink my approach to my setup changes. Although I seem to be able to put down consistent laps from time to time I don't think im heading in the right direction with my tuning. I feel like im shortcutting... sacrificing a better. Long term technique for speed right now. I have a feeling ill be robbing myself if I continue down this road.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Yeah, your TC looked much better than the last rime I saw it. I think I need to rethink my approach to my setup changes. Although I seem to be able to put down consistent laps from time to time I don't think im heading in the right direction with my tuning. I feel like im shortcutting... sacrificing a better. Long term technique for speed right now. I have a feeling ill be robbing myself if I continue down this road.


Jsut based on some of the conversation we had yesterday and last night I'm convinced we are always shooting for a moving target. My car was a little better yesterday but the set-up I used introduced some new problems, namely the car became very loose toward the end of a run. Any fix I attempt to allievate that solution my be invalidated by the next track being completely different in layout and traction. It is almost like tuning a car to work for a race that already happened which may not hold relevance to the race that is coming up. 

BTW. I tossed those solaris mediums in my tool box so the next time we race we can all be running equivalent rubber. I don't remember having too many runs on them so they should work ok for you.


----------



## Lessen

Thanks Chuck. I appreciate your generosity. I don't want to continue racing for points with 28 shore tires. I would just be BSing myself when I find improvement.

As far as chasing a moving target... of course. That's not really what im referring to though. After multiple conversations including those of yesterday Ive come to the conclusion im tuning my TC in a manner that that wants to be driven point to point, like Wise drives (no disrespect of course). My opinion is that kind of setup is not helping me learn how to drive smoother and that's what my ultimate goal is right now. I believe I will learn more car control when the car needs to be babied. I might have to detune my car and lose some overall time but im hoping it will help in the long run.


----------



## old_dude

The method I usually take is to start with the car a little tight (push) and adjust to free it up. A tight car will be consistent but slower.
It was interesting at the warmup. In the WGT, I made adjustments to the front end only to gradually stiffen it up and attempt to counteract aggressive steering. In the VTA, I was attempting to gain steering. The nature of the different types of cars.


----------



## 92vert

Is the brp oval race just for those or is it a regular race just oval course


----------



## Chaz955i

92vert said:


> Is the brp oval race just for those or is it a regular race just oval course


Check with the BRP folks over in the mini section to see what their program will include. Since this is one of their points races I don't know if they will be doing anything outside BRP only. For the regular Gate club races we run BRP cars in addition to our 1/12th and 1/10th scale classes. Hope that helps.


----------



## DMiz

Along with BRP there was talk yesterday of running VTA on the oval and 17.5 spec truck.I will bring my VTA and truck along with the BRP but only will run 2 classes 3 is too much(Joe is my Hero for running that many).I would love to see the Breakout rule in VTA,came to a BRP race there last season and they ran it and it looked like a blast,bumper to bumper racing,kinda what made me jump into VTA.Dave


----------



## sg1

*Oval race the 8th*

We have a BRP points race that day.

I'm open to running VTA, 1/10 spec trucks, and 1/10 open 17.5 cars if we get some


----------



## CarbonJoe

Does 1/10 Open 17.5 include Foam TCs? I'd like to see what a boosted 17.5 foam TC could do on an oval.


----------



## rybred33

DMiz said:


> Along with BRP there was talk yesterday of running VTA on the oval and 17.5 spec truck.I will bring my VTA and truck along with the BRP but only will run 2 classes 3 is too much(Joe is my Hero for running that many).I would love to see the Breakout rule in VTA,came to a BRP race there last season and they ran it and it looked like a blast,bumper to bumper racing,kinda what made me jump into VTA.Dave





sg1 said:


> We have a BRP points race that day.
> 
> I'm open to running VTA, 1/10 spec trucks, and 1/10 open 17.5 cars if we get some


Ill run some VTA oval. Sounds like fun.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

I wish to thank the guys at the gate...for the time and information you provided me yesterday...I arrived late...racing was underway.. but I got some of the information I needed...as soon as I can get my head around this 25.5 motor and esc thing... I may be joining you VTA group...I love the bodies...and the cool wheels...

Chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sweet! The more the merrier. The motor and ESC regulations are pretty straight forward.

Novak 25.5 brushless (recommended to get the Ballistic model since it can be rebuilt)

ESC - We allow any ROAR Spec ESC. (No timing advance, boost or turbo allowed in the ESC).

1550 gram minimum car weight.

USVTA spec tires/rims, and bodies.

That's about it.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Does 1/10 Open 17.5 include Foam TCs? I'd like to see what a boosted 17.5 foam TC could do on an oval.


It would be fast.


----------



## camino86

old_dude said:


> Jason:
> If you can find it, Trinity made a hub that allows you to put almost any spur gear on a XXX-S. Losi also made spur gears in 64p with 108t and 118t. I run the 108t with a 53t pinion.
> I will not be racing Sunday due to a family reunion in Southeast Ohio.
> I will be at the track tonight and Saturday if you want the Mamba programmed. It can be done with your Radio but it is difficult.


do you do where i can order that gearing or have 1 i can buy?


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> do you do where i can order that gearing or have 1 i can buy?


amain hobbies


----------



## camino86

got some ordered


----------



## camino86

well everything is now on the way and will be ready for next week if everything goes right


----------



## sg1

*Sunday Oct. 2nd!!!!*

Hey Boys and Girls,

This Sunday morning (Oct. 2nd) we're going to have an open practice.
It's 7am till 1ish (depending on when Mr. Mackin is ready to go )

The track is still the same and this will be the last chance to do some testing for a few weeks. 

We change the track over Oct. 5th to oval for a few oval races scheduled.

So if you're interested in getting some laps in this is your chance!


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> do you do where i can order that gearing or have 1 i can buy?


Sorry I don't have extras of those parts. When I use up my current spur the hub is my fall back. There are 88t 48p available at Horizon for the car and you would run a 43-44t pinion with that.

I will look through my stuff an see if I have the 48p gears.


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> well everything is now on the way and will be ready for next week if everything goes right


I am glad you found that stuff. I didn't see it at their web site. I don't have the original 48p stuff for the car anymore so good luck with the delivery.


----------



## Chaz955i

*Open Practice this Sunday at The Gate*

Open practice this Sunday at the Gate 7am-1pm. Great opportunity to get some testing and tracktime.


----------



## 92vert

That's cool I might actually be able to make it out for that. Will u be there chaz I am trying to work out a deal so I can buy your car


----------



## Chaz955i

92vert said:


> That's cool I might actually be able to make it out for that. Will u be there chaz I am trying to work out a deal so I can buy your car


You have a PM


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Open practice this Sunday at the Gate 7am-1pm. Great opportunity to get some testing and tracktime.


Chaz955i, you don't need practice. Are you come to MSI for their anniversary race?


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, you don't need practice. Are you come to MSI for their anniversary race?


Yep, the beating you gave me at the warm up wasn't enough.:thumbsup:

I'm looking forward to it. The race last year was a blast.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Yep, the beating you gave me at the warm up wasn't enough.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm looking forward to it. The race last year was a blast.


I will not be there going to the Track race Oct 15-16.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> I will not be there going to the Track race Oct 15-16.


Good luck. You planning on coming down Halloween?


----------



## 92vert

Anybody have a chassis for a xxxs they would like to sell


----------



## AE Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Open practice this Sunday at the Gate 7am-1pm. Great opportunity to get some testing and tracktime.


Is there a fee to practice?


----------



## ML23

For you $5000 should cover it..:wave:


----------



## AE Racer

ML23 said:


> For you $5000 should cover it..:wave:


Damn I'm only $4999 short...FML


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> Is there a fee to practice?


$10 for NORCAR members, $15 for non-members.


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> $10 for NORCAR members, $15 for non-members.


Thanks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## Qball41

Is there a hobby shop on-site at the Gate?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Qball41 said:


> Is there a hobby shop on-site at the Gate?


Limited... we have Parma 1/12 scale tires, various Parma bodies, some BSR 1/10 scale tires, and CRC tires. Selected CRC parts, some traction compounds, TQ wire/sensor wires, some BRP parts. A couple of PowerPush batteries.


----------



## Qball41

CarbonJoe said:


> Limited... we have Parma 1/12 scale tires, various Parma bodies, some BSR 1/10 scale tires, and CRC tires. Selected CRC parts, some traction compounds, TQ wire/sensor wires, some BRP parts. A couple of PowerPush batteries.


What about gears, springs, that kind of small tuning stuff?


----------



## sg1

Qball41 said:


> What about gears, springs, that kind of small tuning stuff?


We have some springs and spring kits for CRC cars, misc pinions and spurs, and some upgrade parts for CRC cars. For our "big" races John from ABCharles comes over from PA and brings his mobile hobbyshop along. What we don't have, John usually has


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Limited... we have Parma 1/12 scale tires, various Parma bodies, some BSR 1/10 scale tires, and CRC tires. Selected CRC parts, some traction compounds, TQ wire/sensor wires, some BRP parts. A couple of PowerPush batteries.


TC tires might be a nice addition. just my 2 cents.


----------



## 92vert

hope to see how bad a driver at carpet i am tomorrow lol will have lots of questions for those that can help


----------



## Lessen

92vert said:


> hope to see how bad a driver at carpet i am tomorrow lol will have lots of questions for those that can help


There are a few of us who are new to this so you're in good company  I'm Josh and I drive a grey Mazdaspeed 6. See ya there.


----------



## SlaminRC17

Would there happen to be a Protoform ORT truck body in the shop, thought I saw one a few weeks ago...


----------



## sg1

SlaminRC17 said:


> Would there happen to be a Protoform ORT truck body in the shop, thought I saw one a few weeks ago...


We sold a few truck bodies, I'm not sure if it's still there or not.
We'll find out in an hour..lol..


----------



## 92vert

had a good time today learned a few things especially how bad new tires are compared to older tires in vta. thanks old dude for the help


----------



## Lessen

Big thanks to The Gate boys for opening up today. I couldn't spend as much time as I would have liked but I got to test out a number of theories on my TC and got a ton of good info from that. Oh and my apologies on the big swear on the drivers stand. I let my frustration get the better of me there. Whomever I ran over I hope that hit didn't break too much.


----------



## Bigron

Thanks for opening up today. Man do I need a lot of work , all the same I had fun.


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks to everyone who came out today. Good time and nice to see some new faces. Looks like we have a few new faces interested in VTA and one for Touring Car. Come out and race. It is a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Heck yeah! 

So I went from sorex 28 to Solaris M and didn't really lose any time compared to what I ran previously. I think I might have to add a set of shocks to my pit box... just for quick tuning sake. I made big headway in my last run today. Very exciting.

So I've been going through c-hubs like water lately. Im wondering if maybe the fact that the front corners or the body being cracked is hurting the durability of my suspension components? Time for a new lid maybe...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Get a hard foam bumper, aluminum knuckles, and aluminum C hubs. Problem solved!


----------



## Lessen

Well, it makes me wonder because it's becoming more prevelant. I was not breaking those parts a couple months ago. Could certainly just be a string of bad luck. However, something is telling me the body is not absorbing impact as it did when it was undamaged.


----------



## barryjcm

*late models*

any late models being run? thanks Barry


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Well, it makes me wonder because it's becoming more prevelant. I was not breaking those parts a couple months ago. Could certainly just be a string of bad luck. However, something is telling me the body is not absorbing impact as it did when it was undamaged.


Those were some fairly big hits yesterday. I wouldn't expect many cars to come away from that kind of crash intact, new body or not. I've snapped my share of arms by missing the line in the sweeper and drifting into the wall. A bigger bumper or aluminum parts as suggested by Joe might be a better solution.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Get a hard foam bumper, aluminum knuckles, and aluminum C hubs. Problem solved!





Chaz955i said:


> Those were some fairly big hits yesterday. I wouldn't expect many cars to come away from that kind of crash intact, new body or not. I've snapped my share of arms by missing the line in the sweeper and drifting into the wall. A bigger bumper or aluminum parts as suggested by Joe might be a better solution.


Thanks fellas.  maybe ill be able to dig up something.


----------



## old_dude

barryjcm said:


> any late models being run? thanks Barry


I have one setting but I wasn't planning on running it. If a group wants to run I will dust it off. 

It is brushless, LiPo, rubber tired and very fast.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Thanks fellas.  maybe ill be able to dig up something.


or stop blowing your line on the sweeper.


----------



## mrbighead

Sg1, you have PM. Thanks for the fast motor just got to learn how to drive now.lol


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> or stop blowing your line on the sweeper.


Ouch. 

Im having trouble finding any aluminum steering parts for this car. Guess ill just have to be more careful, which is fine anyways. I had a ton of steering Sunday which I was trying to learn how to handle. The sweeper was a lot easier to manage at the end of my stint Sunday although initial turn in was a bit numb to get very aggressive with.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Im having trouble finding any aluminum steering parts for this car. Guess ill just have to be more careful, which is fine anyways. I had a ton of steering Sunday which I was trying to learn how to handle. The sweeper was a lot easier to manage at the end of my stint Sunday although initial turn in was a bit numb to get very aggressive with.


It takes time but you will get there. Once you establsh a decent set-up you can attack the difficult sections with confidence and consistency. Until then, if you are constantly getting bit by the same section it might be time to ease up there or figure out a safer line. The sweeper is just a bad place to go off line. A lot of debris builds up and it is very high speed. It is like when an F1 car goes into the grass and actually looks to pick up speed as it heads to the guardrail.


----------



## Lessen

Its mostly my driving that leaves much to be desired. Im driving with full steering all the time now. I m liking the direction my car is going .


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sometimes you have to stop tweaking the settings and just work on driving. Once the car generally goes where you point it, changing settings every run is meaningless if you can't run consistent lines.

DAMHIKT


----------



## Lessen

Agreed Joe, but its also a balance IMO. If ones' driving skills are not the greatest they may find it difficult to drive a twitchy car consistantly. In a nutshell that's what I've been trying to figure out. Im more comfortablle driving a car that is loose than a car that is tight, but I hate a car that over-rotates... if that makes any sense.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Sometimes you have to stop tweaking the settings and just work on driving. Once the car generally goes where you point it, changing settings every run is meaningless if you can't run consistent lines.
> 
> DAMHIKT


with five different cars on a race day. 

Carbon Joe- Chuck Norris approved.


----------



## camino86

is there any practice or racing on friday or sunday this weekend i cant make it this saterday but want to come and get some practive with my new vta?


----------



## Lessen

Track is being switched to oval for a couple weeks.


----------



## rybred33

sg1 said:


> We have a BRP points race that day.
> 
> I'm open to running VTA, 1/10 spec trucks, and 1/10 open 17.5 cars if we get some


The 8th.
Anyone else for VTA this day? I will, curious to see so that I don't show up and not be able to race. I am aware it is oval, but it will be fun regardless.


----------



## 92vert

i would show up for my first vta race but since its gonna be nice heading to real oval track for last big wknd in lorain


----------



## Lessen

rybred33 said:


> The 8th.
> Anyone else for VTA this day? I will, curious to see so that I don't show up and not be able to race. I am aware it is oval, but it will be fun regardless.


VTA on the oval area actually darn fun. I, however, won't be there for that one.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be running my BRP and 1/10 Sport Truck on the oval!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

BRP and VTA all the way!


----------



## Lessen

carbonjoe said:


> brp and vta all the way!


that's all?!?!? :d


----------



## camino86

im helping my gf move on the 8th so i cant make it


----------



## rybred33

I'm comin for VTA, Sounds like two so far but it will prob fill out a lil.


----------



## rybred33

Jus wanted to say thanks to the BRP guys for lettin' us race 1/10 with their points program this past Saturday. Man I had a blast, it was great to see some old faces and greet new. To Wayne, Ron M., and the other fellas who put in the time so we could enjoy a smooth program, fat meatball subs, and just plain fun, I say thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## camino86

so whats going on this weekend?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Hooters Chassis Oval race

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule-Entry


----------



## camino86

what is that race?i need some info and the link doesnt have any


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> what is that race?i need some info and the link doesnt have any


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336002


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta

Hey, does the Gate still have sensor wires? I need one that fits the Mamba Max Pro. If so is anyone going to be there this Friday?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bob Imbrigotta said:


> Hey, does the Gate still have sensor wires? I need one that fits the Mamba Max Pro. If so is anyone going to be there this Friday?


Yes.

Yes. 4pm until 9pm(or so)


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta

Great, thanks. C-ya tomorrow


----------



## camino86

ron i will be up next week for the points race,if you still have the 2 2s lipos for sale i will get them from u then.sorry i havnt been able to make it back up,my vta is ready to go as soon as i put my gear on


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> ron i will be up next week for the points race,if you still have the 2 2s lipos for sale i will get them from u then.sorry i havnt been able to make it back up,my vta is ready to go as soon as i put my gear on


I kept them aside for you.


----------



## Mackin

Track changeover Tues night. Road race next Sat.


----------



## AE Racer

Mackin said:


> Track changeover Tues night. Road race next Sat.


That's a points race too right? Me and Jason will be there for VTA and I'll have my BRP. I hope the VTA handles better. 

Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

AE Racer said:


> That's a points race too right? Me and Jason will be there for VTA and I'll have my BRP. I hope the VTA handles better.
> 
> Jeff


Yes. Full schedule here:

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule-Entry


----------



## camino86

will there be any open practice before sat?i still have alot of tweeking to do


----------



## Bigron

*VTA gears*

What gear sizes are you guys using for your VTAs ?


----------



## Chaz955i

Bigron said:


> What gear sizes are you guys using for your VTAs ?


If you are asking about pitch most run 64p. If it is about pinion and spur it really is anything that will allow you to get between a 3.7-4.2.


----------



## Bigron

Thanks ,thats a start.


----------



## CarbonJoe

BTW, Ron, that is FDR, not gear ratio. (s/p) * IDR = FDR

IDR is ratio of drivetrain pulleys. For my Xray, the IDR is front pulley / layshaft pulley, or 34/20 = 1.7


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> will there be any open practice before sat?i still have alot of tweeking to do


Doors open at noon Saturday, racing at 5pm. Other than that, no practice scheduled.


----------



## Bigron

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Chaz955i

Road Racing this Saturday at the Gate

norcarracing.com


----------



## Lessen

Should be there.


----------



## 92vert

Can't wait gonnna be my first ever on road race in vta. Anyone have a transponder for sale


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just realized the BRP points race at Freddies is at the same time....I won't be racing at NORCAR Sat....


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Just realized the BRP points race at Freddies is at the same time....I won't be racing at NORCAR Sat....


We will miss you....

Just make sure you tech all of those cars!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

92vert said:


> Can't wait gonnna be my first ever on road race in vta. Anyone have a transponder for sale


We do have house transponders you can use. Just be sure to return them to the charging rack right after your heat so they stay topped off.


----------



## Tread1

92vert said:


> Can't wait gonnna be my first ever on road race in vta. Anyone have a transponder for sale


 I have a MRT one in the showcase there at the track for sale,talk to wayne.


----------



## 92vert

*trans*



Tread1 said:


> I have a MRT one in the showcase there at the track for sale,talk to wayne.


Cool I will look tomorrow does it work with anything the amb does cause I also race outdoor sc trucks and how much


----------



## ML23

Tread1 said:


> I have a MRT one in the showcase there at the track for sale,talk to wayne.




Isnt that,the one I bought.....
Mike


----------



## TangTester

Sg1. What time do the doors open today?


----------



## CarbonJoe

TangTester said:


> Sg1. What time do the doors open today?


12 noon. Racing 5pm.


----------



## 92vert

Had a good time for first race but have lots of work to do to figure out how to get my car to handle. And is the silver can 25.5 slower than the black and blue one


----------



## CarbonJoe

According to Novak, they are the same.


----------



## camino86

had a great first time racing onroad,just started to look over the car today and noticed i forgot to return the house transponder so i will bring it back up friday to return it or if there will be poeple up there sometime this week before that i could get it up then.thanks and sorry was just alittle to sleepy after the race


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> had a great first time racing onroad,just started to look over the car today and noticed i forgot to return the house transponder so i will bring it back up friday to return it or if there will be poeple up there sometime this week before that i could get it up then.thanks and sorry was just alittle to sleepy after the race


You can bring it up Friday. People should be there all day. Thanks.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> You can bring it up Friday. People should be there all day. Thanks.


Chaz955i, what time will you be at the track on Friday?


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, what time will you be at the track on Friday?


I'm working Friday so if I make it out it won't be till later in the evening.


----------



## barney24

Once again, a big thank you for your support of this race. At this point there is absolutely NO ROOM to squeeze ANYBODY in.

If you registered on time, you're in. If you did not register please do not show up expecting to be fit in, it physically cannot happen. If you have friends that want to come, we cannot fit them in either.

We will be posting heat boards later this week for confirmation.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## AE Racer

Well thanks for the hosipitality you all showed me the few times I got out to race with you. Due to personal reasons I'll be taking some time off from RC racing. I may be back in the future not sure yet but in the meantime I need to sell off some stuff. I would like to offer up my cars to you guys first before they go to E-Bay.
TC5 set up for VTA with a Camaro body, newer tires and Novak 25.5. Also a spring tuning kit.....Make offer
BRP road raptor set up for the 3100 brushless class, this car was Tread1's car before I had it......Make offer
The TC5 had one race day on it at the Gate.

PM me with offers guys,
Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

DrUnK MiKe YGPM:freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Jeff - 

You should also post on RCTech. Someone was looking at starting out and was looking for a VTA car. Hopefully you'll be back at it soon.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

AE Racer said:


> Well thanks for the hosipitality you all showed me the few times I got out to race with you. Due to personal reasons I'll be taking some time off from RC racing. I may be back in the future not sure yet but in the meantime I need to sell off some stuff. I would like to offer up my cars to you guys first before they go to E-Bay.
> TC5 set up for VTA with a Camaro body, newer tires and Novak 25.5. Also a spring tuning kit.....Make offer
> BRP road raptor set up for the 3100 brushless class, this car was Tread1's car before I had it......Make offer
> The TC5 had one race day on it at the Gate.
> 
> PM me with offers guys,
> Jeff


What kind of money you looking to get for the TC5 as a VTA?


----------



## 92vert

Yea also would like to know a price thanks for tc5


----------



## AE Racer

92vert YGPM

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

chuck_thehammer said:


> What kind of money you looking to get for the TC5 as a VTA?


Chuck...YGPM

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer

Brp is no longer avaliable, TC5 VTA is:thumbsup:


----------



## 92vert

If any interest have a tc3 with 25.5 motor and hitec servo with aluminum a arms and hubs and spares to make almost another car motor has one race day on it 100 obo pm me can send pics via phone


----------



## 92vert

Take 50 as a roller also must sell well over 50 in parts alone


----------



## blue racer

what are the rules for touring car classes? ie motor, tires, esc and battery


----------



## CarbonJoe

blue racer said:


> what are the rules for touring car classes? ie motor, tires, esc and battery


VTA - Novak 25.5 brushless motor, ROAR spec ESC (no timing advance, no boost, no turbo), no driver figure required, otherwise USVTA specs.

Stock touring - ROAR spec ESC, any ROAR legal 17.5 brushless motor

Super Stock - ROAR spec ESC, any ROAR legal 13.5 brushless motor

Tires: suggested Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris medium, Jaco Blues.

Battery: ROAR legal 2s LiPo. Most guys use somewhere around a 5000mAh battery.


----------



## blue racer

is there racing this weekend? sat or sun


----------



## CarbonJoe

blue racer said:


> is there racing this weekend? sat or sun


Club race Saturday. Doors open at 12 noon, racing at 5pm.


----------



## Miller Time

I'll be there, I think I left a board or two unscratched last weekend


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> I'll be there, I think I left a board or two unscratched last weekend  I might have you beat hitting the boards.lol


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Club race Saturday. Doors open at 12 noon, racing at 5pm.


In. TC and 1/18th scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Club race Saturday. Doors open at 12 noon, racing at 5pm.


Planning on it. VTA, maybe TC.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Planning on it. VTA, maybe TC.


Maybe TC?


----------



## Lessen

I was considering dropping TC for a while but I probably won't. I want to stay in the points. Besides, as long as you keep DNFing main I manage to stay within reach. Hehehe..


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> I was considering dropping TC for a while but I probably won't. I want to stay in the points. Besides, as long as you keep DNFing main I manage to stay within reach. Hehehe..


You would have had your shot at the Halloween Classic. I DNF'd that main as well.


----------



## Lessen

What happend? As long as your battery didn't fall out... 

I really do need to focus on driving my TC. I've realized that ever since I took the Sorex's off I've kinda gone back to square one... I KNEW driving on those all that time was going to end up a waste. Not completely, I learned a bit about tuning but I'm doing it all over. I think as I start to get slightly more comfortable with the speed I'm driving it harder (hence the broken parts) and starting to see the grip difference. I think the rear is moving about too much under minimal load, maybe a roll center issue. I dunno, last time out I took zero notes so not much to go on aside from what I remember. However, I do know that 1/4 turn of downstop totally screwed my VTA for the main. Still disgusted with that performance.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> What happend? As long as your battery didn't fall out...
> 
> I really do need to focus on driving my TC. I've realized that ever since I took the Sorex's off I've kinda gone back to square one... I KNEW driving on those all that time was going to end up a waste. Not completely, I learned a bit about tuning but I'm doing it all over. I think as I start to get slightly more comfortable with the speed I'm driving it harder (hence the broken parts) and starting to see the grip difference. I think the rear is moving about too much under minimal load, maybe a roll center issue. I dunno, last time out I took zero notes so not much to go on aside from what I remember. However, I do know that 1/4 turn of downstop totally screwed my VTA for the main. Still disgusted with that performance.


Umm..kind of. One of the battery retainers was broken in a crash which allowed the battery to creep out about an inch. Car was awesome on the right hand turns. 

How much camber are you running out back? I'm running -2 with low roll centers, soft springs and 3 degrees of toe. Back end is planted.


----------



## Lessen

1*; low RC; 3* toe

Car seemed fine in the turns. It's somewhat sketchy at small direction changes... too sensitive. I was thinking maybe I have too much leverage on the rear COG. I thought maybe it needs a slower transition.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> 1*; low RC; 3* toe
> 
> Car seemed fine in the turns. It's somewhat sketchy at small direction changes... too sensitive. I was thinking maybe I have too much leverage on the rear COG. I thought maybe it needs a slower transition.


Are you running any toe out up front? If not maybe try that to numb the car down around center.


----------



## Lessen

Nope. Even-up up front. I don't feel like its a front end issue although ill probably try that if I get there early enough. Thanks.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Nope. Even-up up front. I don't feel like its a front end issue although ill probably try that if I get there early enough. Thanks.


I think it may help. It really won't hurt you getting around the turns but will make the car less nervous. See you Saturday.


----------



## sg1

Race day Saturday!

I'm still trying to recover from last weekend....


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Race day Saturday!
> 
> I'm still trying to recover from last weekend....


If we all go out after racing you might need to recover from this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> If we all go out after racing you might need to recover from this weekend.:thumbsup:


Especially if the pizza isn't that great...


----------



## Miller Time

hey guys, Steve Dunn is up for ROAR Regional director, If your ROAR membership is current, how about a Vote for someone who cares for the Hobby
http://www.roarracing.com/member/index.php


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Especially if the pizza isn't that great...


LOL..too funny


----------



## sg1

Miller Time said:


> hey guys, Steve Dunn is up for ROAR Regional director, If your ROAR membership is current, how about a Vote for someone who cares for the Hobby
> http://www.roarracing.com/member/index.php


I haven't had a ROAR membership in years...
Was Steve Dunn the guy with the white pants on?


----------



## Miller Time

sg1 said:


> I haven't had a ROAR membership in years...
> Was Steve Dunn the guy with the white pants on?


Why, would that earn your vote?


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> Why, would that earn your vote?


I literally LOL'd at that one.


----------



## Lessen

Great evening at the track! Wish I could have done a better job of staying out of the way with my TC. I think I can shift my setup focus to that car now that my VTA seems to have a solid baseline under it.

Sucks that my best TC session of the day was the practice after the mains... blah!


----------



## Miller Time

Great day of racing at the Gate, as always great company in the pits, a well stocked buffet, a well run program. Wayne let me know if you need any help getting as much straight away speed as I had, I think it's just a gearing tweak


----------



## sg1

Miller Time said:


> Great day of racing at the Gate, as always great company in the pits, a well stocked buffet, a well run program. Wayne let me know if you need any help getting as much straight away speed as I had, I think it's just a gearing tweak


I think I was 1 or 12 teeth off


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks from NORCAR to everyone who came out to race yesterday. 

Another knockdown fight in VTA with Josh and Bobby stepping up and putting in really nice runs. Some of the newer faces in VTA had good runs and it is clear that once they get up to speed, which doesn't look like it will take long, this might be the toughest class we have.

Special thanks to Mr. Miller. This guy has become a local despite living over three hours away in Indiana. The support has shown for NORCAR and the Gate is just above and beyond. Wayne was so thankful he even let Miller beat him in 12th scale. j/k :tongue:

Carbon Joe- 4 for 4. nuff said. 

Everyone, thanks again and have a great week. More road races coming up as a prequel to the Indoor Champs. Info at Norcarracing.com. Be there...............


----------



## Lessen

Despite my less than spectacular TC runs, I think the changes I made to the rear are solid. Once I get the front end transitional issue worked out I think ill be able to hang in that class too. Obviously my VTA changes were spot on the money. Im considerably more able to react to the speed of the 17.5 and some of my bad driving habits are requiring less concentration to manage. Confidence is definitely up. Can't wait for the next race, I have an idea.


----------



## nrtv20

Can I practice on the oval tomorrow? (Thursday Nov. 10th) I'm NOT participating in the BRL event and will be in the area.


----------



## CarbonJoe

nrtv20 said:


> Can I practice on the oval tomorrow? (Thursday Nov. 10th) I'm NOT participating in the BRL event and will be in the area.


Sorry, we're not open except for days posted on the schedule.

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## nrtv20

Are the "track change" days a practice day or just a day to help come and support the club?

Thanks for the quick responce!


----------



## CarbonJoe

nrtv20 said:


> Are the "track change" days a practice day or just a day to help come and support the club?
> 
> Thanks for the quick responce!


Just what they indicate, a scheduled time to change the track over from road -> oval or oval -> road, clean up, etc.

We've only had one or two practices this entire season.


----------



## Miller Time

CarbonJoe said:


> ...We've only had one or two practices this entire season.


And the way I was avoiding the line and groove, it shows


----------



## CarbonJoe

Miller Time said:


> And the way I was avoiding the line and groove, it shows


Don't be afraid, embrace the groove.


----------



## ML23

I thought the groove was like the plauge...


----------



## CarbonJoe

ML23 said:


> I thought the groove was like the plauge...


A good dose of Penicillin should cure that.


----------



## Miller Time

See Goetz, I here he has a prescription with infinite refills


----------



## Micro_Racer

Oval track complete! BRL race Friday, Sat, and Sun..... the sportsman truck class looks to be a competitive field! Good luck to the local guys.....


----------



## nrtv20

Can I come out and practice oval tonight with 1/18th sliders?


----------



## CarbonJoe

nrtv20 said:


> Can I come out and practice oval tonight with 1/18th sliders?


No idea, but probably not. The BRL (Brushless Racing League) is in town for a big race this weekend, and they have a couple of hours of practice for race participants. Depending on how many people are there tonight, they probably wouldn't allow open practice for non-race entrants.

However, Wayne is there all day today, so you might be able to get on the track before the BRL practice starts.


----------



## nrtv20

Hey thanks alot! I'll def try to make it out before their 7pm? practice


----------



## camino86

if any1 has a 1/18th scale to trade i have a axial ax10 2.2 comp crawler with novak rooster esc and 55t motor to trade.something i can run on a small dirt oval.


----------



## old_dude

Back to or road racing this Sunday.
Saturday is a open practice day for those of you that want to indulge.
We will also be open 10 to 8 on Monday and Tuesday for Champs practice.


----------



## Chaz955i

Looking forward to running the new road course layout. See you Sat and Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

How's the layout Chuck? Traditional or interesting?


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> How's the layout Chuck? Traditional or interesting?


It will be built Wednesday evening. Requests have been made to keep it close to the last layout.
Ron


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, that makes sense with Sunday basically being practice for the Champs. 

Thinking of bringing the boy Sat for a short while, maybe let him run my rc18 around for a few minute if its not too busy. When will doors open?


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Yeah, that makes sense with Sunday basically being practice for the Champs.
> 
> Thinking of bringing the boy Sat for a short while, maybe let him run my rc18 around for a few minute if its not too busy. When will doors open?


Doors open 10am both Sat and Sun. See you there. :wave:


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Yeah, that makes sense with Sunday basically being practice for the Champs.
> 
> Thinking of bringing the boy Sat for a short while, maybe let him run my rc18 around for a few minute if its not too busy. When will doors open?


Sunday is a club points race and your member discounts apply as they do for the other practice days.


----------



## Chaz955i

Ok boys and girls. Big weekend at The Gate with practice on Saturday and a Champs Warm-Up race on Sunday. Doors open 10Am both days. 

Saturday is Practice which is a great opportunity to get some track time. If you are new to the hobby or haven't run your car for a while come on out and have some fun. 

As usual we will be racing the following classes on Sunday

12th
WGT
VTA
Touring Car
1/18th (BRP if anyone brings them out)



Be there.............


----------



## ML23

Will you be there....... Running 1/12?????


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Sunday is a club points race


Not according to the schedule...

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Not according to the schedule...
> 
> http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


Fixed


----------



## Lessen

After the sweep, Joe is very aware of when the points races are held.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> After the sweep, Joe is very aware of when the points races are held.


Get out the brooms!

Also, that's why I run Sweep tires.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Get out the brooms!
> 
> Also, that's why I run 28 shore Sorex tires.


Don't worry, I got that for ya...


----------



## nrtv20

What is the prefered TC tire? Is it foams or rubber?


----------



## Chaz955i

nrtv20 said:


> What is the prefered TC tire? Is it foams or rubber?


We are all running rubber pre-mount tires.

The approved tires are: 

Jaco Blue
Solaris Medium
Sweep qts-32 exp real blue

I think the Jacos are tough to find right now but Sweep and Solaris can both be ordered direct from the companies are have always been in stock when I've ordered. All three are competitive even though the feel a bit different on the track. 

Most of the regional tracks and series are using these tires because they are all fairly equal in price, performance, and durability. Plus specing the tire should reduce the instance of a person showing up with some really expensive set of one run tires making everyone else either uncompetitive or forcing their competirors to buy the same tires. If you are unable to get the approved tires you can still race. We just ask that you make the move to a tire on the list as soon as you can. 

See you at the track.


----------



## Miller Time

Chaz955i said:


> ...... If you are unable to get the approved tires you can still race. We just ask that you make the move to a tire on the list as soon as you can.
> 
> See you at the track.


I can't get the spec ones, you know the whole religion and the use of rubbers thing....so can I run Magenta till the church reconsiders :tongue:


----------



## Chaz955i

Miller Time said:


> I can't get the spec ones, you know the whole religion and the use of rubbers thing....so can I run Magenta till the church reconsiders :tongue:


Anything for the hardest working man in show biz...I meant R/C. :wave:

You coming out to practice this weekend?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> You coming out this weekend?


Wait, what?


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Wait, what?


Ha ha

You know, I kind of expected you to edit the first line.


----------



## Miller Time

Chaz955i said:


> Anything for the hardest working man in show biz...I meant R/C. :wave:
> 
> You coming out to practice this weekend?


I'll be there Sunday as long as Geotz saves me a 'special' seat



CarbonJoe said:


> Wait, what?


:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

I will be there Saturday and Sunday.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Lessen

I'll only be there Sunday. VTA and TC.

Bobby, you got that TC going yet? I need somebody to race  Unless I mysteriously get fast enough to hang with... trail... follow closely...... damnit... Chuckcomingoutofthecloset Smith


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> I'll only be there Sunday. VTA and TC.
> 
> Bobby, you got that TC going yet? I need somebody to race  Unless I mysteriously get fast enough to hang with... trail... follow closely...... damnit... Chuckcomingoutofthecloset Smith


"comingoutofthecloset" Wow, you are ornery this week. :tongue:


----------



## Lessen

You don't know the half of it. The maturity level of my work environment is similar to abhout 6th grade. It was an entertaining week. Today was quite fun


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks to all the racers who traveled from near or far to join NORCAR at the Gate for the past couple days. Don't forget we will be offering practice both Monday and Tuesday in preparation for the Indoor Champs. You do not have to be racing the Indoor Champs to take advantage of these practice sessions. 

See you there!!

Times and fees can be found at NORCARRACING.COM


----------



## Lessen

Wish I could make it out. My TC sucks!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Wish I could make it out. My TC sucks!


Talk to Mr. Wise. He used to run for Losi and had that car.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> My TC sucks!


Don't tell Seaball. You'll never get your car back.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Talk to Mr. Wise. He used to run for Losi and had that car.


Yep, he helped me out a bit Sunday. This car pretty much needs to go back to square one. Some things are right, but many more are very wrong.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Don't tell Seaball. You'll never get your car back.


Better the car than the pizza eh?


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Yep, he helped me out a bit Sunday. This car pretty much needs to go back to square one. Some things are right, but many more are very wrong.


Yeah, you were having a struggle with the setup you were running. Do you remember your final setup from MSI? I thought you said that worked ok.


----------



## Lessen

My car has been junk ever since MSI. I just dont have a setup that is consistent , or well handling for that matter. It'll get there...


----------



## shakenbake747

can anyone help with gearing a question i got a hpi sprint 2 set up for vta im running a mamba max pro esc and novak 25.5 motor. still have the stock gearing in it this thing is really slow compared to other vta cars what pinion and spur gears should i try. figured i would ask before i start buying a bunch of gears


----------



## CarbonJoe

shakenbake747 said:


> can anyone help with gearing a question i got a hpi sprint 2 set up for vta im running a mamba max pro esc and novak 25.5 motor. still have the stock gearing in it this thing is really slow compared to other vta cars what pinion and spur gears should i try. figured i would ask before i start buying a bunch of gears


Most of us are geared between 3.8 and 4.0 FDR, which is (s/p) * IDR.

Thus for my Xray T2 '007 (IDR = 1.7), spur 96, pinion 43

(96/43) * 1.7 = 3.795

No idea on the IDR for the HPI Sprint 2. For a belt car, it is the ratio of the drive pulleys. My car uses 34 tooth front, 20 tooth layshaft, for 1.7 ratio.


----------



## Lessen

shakenbake747 said:


> can anyone help with gearing a question i got a hpi sprint 2 set up for vta im running a mamba max pro esc and novak 25.5 motor. still have the stock gearing in it this thing is really slow compared to other vta cars what pinion and spur gears should i try. figured i would ask before i start buying a bunch of gears


46 pinion, 72 spur according to my research.


----------



## shakenbake747

thanks for the help guys ill start with 46 pinion and 72 spur thanks again


----------



## Chaz955i

shakenbake747 said:


> thanks for the help guys ill start with 46 pinion and 72 spur thanks again


Let us know if that doesn't work. We'll help you get it figured out.


----------



## Lessen

Check this out Chuck...

http://www.rcgearhead.com/Gearing/Browse


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Check this out Chuck...
> 
> http://www.rcgearhead.com/Gearing/Browse


Not bad. 

You stopping by to check out the Indoor Champs at all?


----------



## Lessen

Maybe. My boy might get a kick out of watching for a while.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Quick reminder - Next race at NORCAR will be December 3rd. It will be a BRP Oval points race. We will also run VTA and Spec Truck. Doors open at 1pm - racing at 5pm.. I believe we will have a BRP rental car.... let us know now if you are interested....


----------



## Lessen

The NORCAR site (calendar) is currently showing the 12/3 race being BRP road, not oval. There's a typo somewhere


----------



## Micro_Racer

The web site has not been updated.


----------



## nrtv20

Web site is updated; Anybody race sliders on the BRP oval days?


----------



## 92vert

for the oval race does gearing change much for vta really want to try and make out for that race


----------



## CarbonJoe

92vert said:


> for the oval race does gearing change much for vta really want to try and make out for that race


No, still around 3.8 FDR.


----------



## sg1

nrtv20 said:


> Web site is updated; Anybody race sliders on the BRP oval days?


Not many sliders around here. A few mini latemodels


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Not many sliders around here.


Yeah, the nearest White Castle is pretty far away.


----------



## Lessen

I had put one together but I've since dropped oval from my program.


----------



## nrtv20

What is the bigger class, WGT or 1/12?


----------



## sg1

nrtv20 said:


> What is the bigger class, WGT or 1/12?


They've been pretty close to the same number of people.


----------



## CarbonJoe

nrtv20 said:


> What is the bigger class, WGT or 1/12?


WGT is 1/10 scale, so it is the bigger class. :wave:


sg1 said:


> They've been pretty close to the same number of people.


They've been pretty close to being the same people. :dude:


----------



## TangTester

joe,

i found orange in that paint. I am going to paint a BRP car for this saturday


----------



## CarbonJoe

TangTester said:


> joe,
> 
> i found orange in that paint. I am going to paint a BRP car for this saturday


Where? I'd like to paint my 1/12 scale that color.


----------



## DMiz

TangTester said:


> joe,
> 
> i found orange in that paint. I am going to paint a BRP car for this saturday


At least I will be able to see you as I go around ya.Pat save your appetite for some BBQ.


----------



## TangTester

CarbonJoe said:


> Where? I'd like to paint my 1/12 scale that color.[/QUOTE
> 
> O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## CarbonJoe

TangTester said:


> O'Reilly Auto Parts


Which one? The Brunswick O'Reilly store doesn't carry that color; only blue, red, and purple.


----------



## TangTester

CarbonJoe said:


> Which one? The Brunswick O'Reilly store doesn't carry that color; only blue, red, and purple.


It was at that the North Olmsted one, I got the last can, but there was a spot. If you have the body I can bring the can on Saturday and you can paint it there.


----------



## 92vert

is racing this weekend oval or road course. i am trying my best to make out always something poping up lol


----------



## CarbonJoe

Road.


----------



## Lessen

Just a few more days! I cannot wait to get back to the track!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Just a few more days! I cannot wait to get back to the track!


Same here. See you there.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Just a few more days! I cannot wait to get back to the track!





Chaz955i said:


> Same here. See you there.


Where were you guys last night? We had a "How-to" Clinic / Test and Tune and almost nobody showed.


----------



## camino86

i was tuning and repairing from the last points race,forgot all about the broke bumper.i was tuning on it for like 3.5 hours last night,i hope it runs bettter now.see u guys there


----------



## Lessen

M-F are my good husband/father days. They are the "gives" for my "takes".


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Where were you guys last night? We had a "How-to" Clinic / Test and Tune and almost nobody showed.


Still waiting on some parts to get the car together. AMain said by the end of the week.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> M-F are my good husband/father days. They are the "gives" for my "takes".


Insert the standard comment about growing a set. :tongue:

Been there, done that. Bring him along next time.


----------



## Chaz955i

Great day of racing everyone!! CarbonJoe actually had to work a little today in VTA and WGT. The racing in VTA was really good and at least four had a realistic shot of taking the top spot. WGT main was so clean you could count the taps on one hand for all the drivers combined. Just awesome to watch. :thumbsup:


Don't forget everyone, we have a points race coming up this weekend so come out for some great racing. :wave:


----------



## Lessen

Yes, yes, yes!! Our VTA class is outstanding and is only going to get better. We had some spectacular battles today. Every heat was a ton of fun. Thanks to all the VTA guys who came out and make this class a success from front to back!

When is Mackin bring the Javelin back out?? 

I think got somewhere today with the TC Chuck. I need a few more race weekends to fine tune it but it seems like I may have something to work with.


----------



## ML23

sorry i missed the racing this weekend but i had a lil smoething to take care of..


----------



## ML23

The newest norcar member


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> The newest norcar member


He didn't pay his membership....

CONGRATS!


----------



## Lessen

Awesome! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Miller Time

ML23 said:


> The newest norcar member


isn't that cute, both of them passed out drunk :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrats Mike!


----------



## TangTester

Congrats Mike!!!!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Miller Time said:


> isn't that cute, both of them passed out drunk :freak:


Wow!

Way to go, Mike! I didn't even know you were pregnant... amazing what they can do with modern medicine. :freak:

Did you get him his first RC yet?

Let us know when you find out who the father is.

See you at the track in a couple of years. :wave:


----------



## Chaz955i

ML23 said:


> The newest norcar member


Congrats man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23

sg1 said:


> He didn't pay his membership....
> 
> CONGRATS!



I thought novice was free.....


Thanks every one...


----------



## old_dude

Congrats Mike to you and your wife, now the real fun begins.


----------



## Miller Time

Check out this thread and please post your opinion in it

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3991185#post3991185


----------



## 92vert

If anyone looking to get into vta cheap I have a havoc esc and ss 25.5 for sale 80 for both they have 3 races on them only selling to upgrade they work great


----------



## nrtv20

I just got a UF1 car set up (21.5 Blinky rubber tire) for racing in Toledo (Woodville Mall) but with a possibility that the mall will close I am going to try and drag the racers to The Gate. Anybody in this area have one of these F1 cars or interested in starting this class? I live in the middle of Toledo and Cleveland and want to have a healthy track to run at!


----------



## Chaz955i

nrtv20 said:


> I just got a UF1 car set up (21.5 Blinky rubber tire) for racing in Toledo (Woodville Mall) but with a possibility that the mall will close I am going to try and drag the racers to The Gate. Anybody in this area have one of these F1 cars or interested in starting this class? I live in the middle of Toledo and Cleveland and want to have a healthy track to run at!


I think one person locally has one but a number of people have shown interest. Might just take a few people showing up and a unified rules set to get people to pick up cars. We have a club race this Sunday and our schedule can be found at NORCARRACING.com. Stop by sometime.


----------



## sg1

92vert said:


> If anyone looking to get into vta cheap I have a havoc esc and ss 25.5 for sale 80 for both they have 3 races on them only selling to upgrade they work great


pm sent


----------



## camino86

i had alot of fun in vta this weekend.my car was setup from the start.found a few things got tweeked in my wreck in the sweeper in the 3rd Q but still ran good in the main.3rd place,i will take it and going for 1st next week


----------



## Lessen

Having a blast racing you Jason. Your car has a ton of torque out of the corners. Tough to keep you behind me.


----------



## 92vert

yea your car was hooked. maybe someday ill get my tc5 close to ya getting better just need more practice. but it was wayy better than my tc3


----------



## camino86

does any1 no of somewere local that has vta bodys in stock?the mustang took a beeting sunday


----------



## Lessen

Hobbytown Mentor had a Cuda the last time I was up there. Been a while though..


----------



## CarbonJoe

Not many local places left, at least that carry anything even remotely related to On-Road racing. Maybe Aerotech in Canton? If not, check out Ashford Hobby or AB Charles (both in PA). UPS Ground is next day to NE Ohio from both.


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> does any1 no of somewere local that has vta bodys in stock?the mustang took a beeting sunday


We have Parma VTA bodies at The Gate now


----------



## sg1

Chuck,

What's for lunch/dinner Sunday??


----------



## CarbonJoe

"Word famous" nachos!


----------



## 92vert

If anyone is interested my buddy rob has 2 xxxs plus tons of parts asking 120 obo


----------



## camino86

92vert said:


> If anyone is interested my buddy rob has 2 xxxs plus tons of parts asking 120 obo


im interseted,will he be there sunday?


----------



## 92vert

ill find out tomorrow he said he wasnt sure but if he selling his stuff prob i think he wanted 120 but not completely sure


----------



## sg1

Chuck will be cooking some chili and nachos for this weekend 

See everyone Sunday!!


----------



## camino86

92vert sending pm


----------



## 92vert

Sg1 rob will have motor with him sun no need to meet sat works out good for us both


----------



## sg1

92vert said:


> Sg1 rob will have motor with him sun no need to meet sat works out good for us both


Sounds good! I'll give him the $$.

Thanks!!


----------



## camino86

vta is set and ready to win!


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> vta is set and ready to win!


Joe runs a pretty clean 8 minutes. We'll have some work to do.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Joe runs a pretty clean 8 minutes.


At least that's what my wife says...


----------



## Lessen

TMI dude, TMI...


----------



## camino86

im looking into rubber tc,im trying to go on the cheap and was needing to know if the 17.5 and esc needs to be roar legal for the club races?and do i need to have a spec tire or is just a rubber slick ok?


----------



## CarbonJoe

We prefer something like Sweep QTS-32 True Blues, Solaris Mediums, or Jaco Blues. As long as the ESC has no timing advance, boost, or turbo, you're good to go.


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> im looking into rubber tc


Alright! I like it, I like it. 

Jason, I have a few sets of used Jaco Blues I've aquired from others. You're welcome to a set if you want.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Alright! I like it, I like it.
> 
> Jason, I have a few sets of used Jaco Blues I've aquired from others. You're welcome to a set if you want.


Nobody wants your used rubber.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Nobody wants your used rubber.


Chaz955i, I guess you can help me setting up my WGT car.


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, I guess you can help me setting up my WGT car.


Why? Are you planning on getting lapped by Wayne 5 times as well?


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Why? Are you planning on getting lapped by Wayne 5 times as well?


No, I haven't play with the car for 2 years. I think you could lap me 5 times if your nice to me..


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, I guess you can help me setting up my WGT car.


Anything for you.

Here's the trick. 100 grams of lead and a bash bar up front. :freak:


----------



## Tread1

camino86 said:


> im looking into rubber tc,im trying to go on the cheap and was needing to know if the 17.5 and esc needs to be roar legal for the club races?and do i need to have a spec tire or is just a rubber slick ok?


 I put a brand new unopened set of solaris tires in the showcase last weekend at a great price,let wayne know if you want them.


----------



## camino86

does any1 have a 17.5 motor for rubber tc for sale?


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> does any1 have a 17.5 motor for rubber tc for sale?


We have NIP Revtech motors at the track.


----------



## camino86

im looking for something used maby,need something cheap


----------



## Chaz955i

Ok Ladies and Gentlemen,

Racing at The Gate tomorrow. Doors open at 10am. Be there........


----------



## Lessen

Just got home from shopping. See ya in about 10


----------



## nrtv20

Any chance of getting a class added to the New Years event or are you guys pretty fixed on that list? If so I want to talk some people into coming for UF1

We lost the Woodville track for a few weeks and might miss our own New Years Eve race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

nrtv20 said:


> Any chance of getting a class added to the New Years event or are you guys pretty fixed on that list? If so I want to talk some people into coming for UF1
> 
> We lost the Woodville track for a few weeks and might miss our own New Years Eve race.


3 cars make a class. Bring 'em!


----------



## camino86

racing was fun wish i would have drove better but maby nrxt time


----------



## Lessen

I had a great time racing VTA today. Solid battle with Jason was a ton of fun. I wish I would have made more aggressive adjustments earlier on with my TC. All in all, a good day. Always come away learning something.


----------



## old_dude

It was a great day of racing. It was awesome to see the Bud Man wheel in VTA. I was glad that I could at least run a couple of laps equal to his hot ones. That took off a little heat from the gallery.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> It was awesome to see the Bud Man wheel in VTA.


I don't think you can call him that. "Bud Man" is a registered trademark of Anheuser-Busch, Inc. Just ask Bud about that...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well I need to find a little more speed in the WGT! Do we have a motor claim rule? I want Tang's


----------



## Lessen

Hey Joe, you should be VTA fall champ since points are counted as ones 5 best races?


----------



## Micro_Racer

*BRP Oval Race - January 7th*

A few folks have asked when the next BRP oval race will be held - It is on the schedule for January 7th. It looks like we will have a full field of novice racers!!!! This would be a great opportunity to bring your son or daughter out to the track!!!


----------



## Dasmopar

Is anyone running F1 at the Gate?


----------



## Chaz955i

Dasmopar said:


> Is anyone running F1 at the Gate?


currently, no but if 3 people show up we will run the class. A few of our regulars have shown interest but I think there is a little uncertainty about what to run, ie. foam vs rubber, brushed vs brushless etc. Is there a unified set of specs for F1?


----------



## nrtv20

Any practice dates going to be added before the Hangover Dash? It’s going to be my first time out with on-road cars in 4 years and don’t want to be too embarrassed!

Toledo has been running 21.5 blinky or silver can brushed with Rubber tires on F104 chassis. I’d be open to run any chassis on rubber tires with the same motor rules. They are fun; even if we don’t race them I’ll bring mine out for the Bash.


----------



## CarbonJoe

nrtv20 said:


> Any practice dates going to be added before the Hangover Dash?


We're adding an all day practice on Wednesday, Dec. 28th. Details to follow.


----------



## 92vert

Anyone know what a good lipo to run in a tc5 is I currently have a venom 5000 50c and I don't think the bat has enough punch and my turnigy don't fit. I know in my sc trucks the turnigy was wayy faster


----------



## Lessen

In VTA it really does not matter. I run a Losi 30C sport pack in my VTA.


----------



## CarbonJoe

92vert said:


> Anyone know what a good lipo to run in a tc5 is I currently have a venom 5000 50c and I don't think the bat has enough punch and my turnigy don't fit. I know in my sc trucks the turnigy was wayy faster





Lessen said:


> In VTA it really does not matter. I run a Losi 30C sport pack in my VTA.


For about a year I used an SMC 28c rated pack. The rating doesn't matter in VTA, since the 25.5 motors can't draw that much current anyway. My Xrays have the battery hang off the side towards the back.

Just use what you've got.


----------



## Chaz955i

92vert said:


> Anyone know what a good lipo to run in a tc5 is I currently have a venom 5000 50c and I don't think the bat has enough punch and my turnigy don't fit. I know in my sc trucks the turnigy was wayy faster


Check Diggity Designs. They make a lipo battery holder for the TC5 that is pretty slick. It positions the battery slightly outboard which helps balance the car.


----------



## Lessen

Oh yeah... new VTA body scored and ready for paint


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Oh yeah... new VTA body scored and ready for paint


Ha ha. I was getting my WGT body ready for paint. Finally got all the parts for the car in so it is assembled. Need to cut tires and get it balanced. Looking forward to next Wednesday.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Ha ha. I was getting my WGT body ready for paint.


Sweet dude. Same theme as your TC? I think my new VTA is gonna be mean looking. TC willbe same design but switching around the shades and adding a bunch more detail. I get excited when its paint time. To me the hard work is done at that pint.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Sweet dude. Same theme as your TC? I think my new VTA is gonna be mean looking. TC willbe same design but switching around the shades and adding a bunch more detail. I get excited when its paint time. To me the hard work is done at that pint.


yep, blue with the black tendrils. Easy to freehand which is already pushing the limits of my artistic ability. 

Look forward to seeing your cars. The detail work is amazing.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> yep, blue with the black tendrils. Easy to freehand which is already pushing the limits of my artistic ability.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your cars. The detail work is amazing.


Did you like my 1/12 paint job....


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Did you like my 1/12 paint job....


That was you? I thought Goetz got into 12th scale.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> That was you? I thought Goetz got into 12th scale.


I almost masked the windows...


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Did you like my 1/12 paint job....


Not really.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Not really.


That makes two of us that don't like it.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> That makes two of us that don't like it.


Great minds think alike. 

Have a great holiday. Hope you can make the Hangover Race.


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Ha ha. I was getting my WGT body ready for paint. Finally got all the parts for the car in so it is assembled. Need to cut tires and get it balanced. Looking forward to next Wednesday.


Don't forget to glue the sidewalls. These things are nasty to drive if you don't.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> Have a great holiday. Hope you can make the Hangover Race.


I'm trying to make it ,I wouldnt want to miss you getting lap five times.haha


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Don't forget to glue the sidewalls. These things are nasty to drive if you don't.


Fronts and Rears?


----------



## camino86

i should have my new vta body next week


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Fronts and Rears?


I do outside of the rears and both in and out of the fronts. I also narrow the rears about 3/16 of an inch on the inside.


----------



## camino86

old dude pm sending


----------



## sg1

I started a thread for our practice day, Dec. 28th.

Take a look ....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=347971


----------



## nrtv20

Anyone want to run an F1 class New years? 21.5 brushless or silver can's with rubber tires!?!?

Edit: Blinky


----------



## Miller Time

nrtv20 said:


> Anyone want to run an F1 class New years? 21.5 brushless or silver can's with rubber tires!?!?


I am going to try to make it, if I do I'll have 12th mod and F1 21.5 rubber tire


----------



## Lessen

Lessen said:


> TC willbe same design but switching around the shades and adding a bunch more detail.


My goodness this is a lot of razor work. What the hell was I thinking?????


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> My goodness this is a lot of razor work. What the hell was I thinking?????


You like your bodies shaved? :freak:


----------



## Lessen

Nothing like a smooth and pretty body...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Nothing like a smooth and pretty body...


For at least a lap and a half.


----------



## camino86

vta body is here and getting prep for paint!


----------



## 92vert

Well hopefully u don't tear this one up also. Lol yea just got my new motor for xmas hope to c everyone on the brp oval race merry xmas to all


----------



## Lessen

92vert said:


> Well hopefully u don't tear this one up also.


HAHAHAHA! Have you forgotten what class this is?? 

Actually the VTA racing has gotten a lot cleaner lately. Some of us learned to drive a bit better.  Turn 1 used to be a mess every time out early this summer.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> HAHAHAHA! Have you forgotten what class this is??
> 
> Actually the VTA racing has gotten a lot cleaner lately. Some of us learned to drive a bit better.  Turn 1 used to be a mess every time out early this summer.


I think the rolling start helped as well.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I think the rolling start helped as well.


OMG. I totally dropped the ball on that start. I was concentrating on keeping fair distance from Ron and completely forgot to prepare for the tone. I heard it but didn't go until I realized Ron went. I thought it was fun though. Lots of anticipation. Good stuff.


----------



## camino86

it also helps that every1 is starting to get a feel of there cars and getting them set up so they will handle better,vta body is painted and drying now.will sit a few days before i trim to make pos its dry and its 1st race should be at the hangover i hope


----------



## camino86

on another not im getting stuff pulled together for my rubber tc so i hope it will be ready for the hanger for some practice and maby even race if its close


----------



## Lessen

Awesome man.. I just finished cutting mask on both of my new lids so im ready to spray. Don't know when ill be at the track next though.


----------



## camino86

92vert pm sent


----------



## nrtv20

is there an entry max for the new years race? Need to know if i need to pre pay


----------



## sg1

nrtv20 said:


> is there an entry max for the new years race? Need to know if i need to pre pay


No need to worry...yet..lol..
We may be around 40 people or so roight now.


----------



## camino86

im in for the 1st if theres not alot off poeple that show,i have to work on the 2nd so i cant be out late.how much is it to run 2 classes


----------



## CarbonJoe

Same as 1 class, 2 classes, or more $25 total


----------



## camino86

OLD DUDE I will be ay the track at about 1


----------



## camino86

got my tc together today,got a new body for it and painted it.its been a good day for working on rc for me.if i can get it setup by the 1st i will be running it with my vta.


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> got my tc together today,got a new body for it and painted it.its been a good day for working on rc for me.if i can get it setup by the 1st i will be running it with my vta.


Well let's see the thing already J-dawg!


----------



## camino86

u will just have to wait till race day,plus i dont know how to post a pic


----------



## camino86

is there going to be a new thread started for the 2012 year?


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> is there going to be a new thread started for the 2012 year?


Sure. In 2012.


----------



## AE Racer

camino86 said:


> u will just have to wait till race day,plus i dont know how to post a pic


What a newbie:wave: Hey now that the fall points series has finished what do I get for taking second in the points in BRP?:tongue: LOL Hope you guys are having fun, wish I was there with all of you.

Jeff


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> plus i dont know how to post a pic


Like this...


----------



## Micro_Racer

AE Racer said:


> What a newbie:wave: Hey now that the fall points series has finished what do I get for taking second in the points in BRP?:tongue: LOL Hope you guys are having fun, wish I was there with all of you.
> 
> Jeff


I think we decided the 2nd and 3rd place plaques will go into the woman's room


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Like this...


Camber looks a bit off on the TC. :tongue:


----------



## AE Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> I think we decided the 2nd and 3rd place plaques will go into the woman's room


LOL that's a good place for them.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Camber looks a bit off on the TC. :tongue:


That's my oval chassis.


----------



## camino86

well the tc is together and setup for the most part so i think i might be able to race it tomarow if it runs ok,i need to order a few pieces to make it perfict but it will be ok for a few shake down races so see you all bright and early tomarow


----------



## barney24

thanks to all who came out to the first annual NORCAR Hangover Dash. It was a great day of racing and fun. I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## camino86

had fun today just wish my stuff would have held together but maby next time


----------



## Lessen

Were you able to run TC Jason?


----------



## camino86

till i destroyed the drivers front wheel


----------



## Lessen

It ain't VTA... it happens. Not too long ago I was replacing c-hubs like nobody's business. It still happens, but not 3 in one day anymore.


----------



## jar

Chaz955i said:


> Camber looks a bit off on the TC. :tongue:


That paint job is worth two tenths of a second, at least. And I need a couple more the next time I run; hey, Lessen what'll it take get you to paint me a body


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> hey, Lessen what'll it take get you to paint me a body


I'm kind of trying to get away from for hire works. I've done quite a few this year and there are just too many other fun things I like to do with my spare time these days. I think I burnt myself out with the airbrush this summer. Sorry. However, I know a couple guys out of state (on another board) that do really nice work.


----------



## Miller Time

Some of you were asking about the next Grandslam Flyer here is a copy of it, let me know if you ave any questions.


----------



## Chaz955i

Miller Time said:


> Some of you were asking about the next Grandslam Flyer here is a copy of it, let me know if you ave any questions.


Is there a thread for this race?


----------



## Miller Time

Chaz955i said:


> Is there a thread for this race?


Just the one on RC-tech for the series, most talk has been on the tracks own thread


----------



## nrtv20

The New Years race was alot of fun; it was my first time racing at The Gate!


----------



## Chaz955i

nrtv20 said:


> The New Years race was alot of fun; it was my first time racing at The Gate!


Glad to hear you enjoyed the race. Hope you can make it out again.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Back to Oval this weekend! We are running 1/18th BRP, 1/10 Truck (and I think a heat of cars), Mini Sliders and Mini Late Models! 

Trophies for all novice drivers!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Too bad we can't get someone like White Castle to sponsor the Slider class.

PS. - Start using the 2012 thread. Thanks!


----------

